# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2016 >  >  صحيفة المنبر عناوين واخبار واعمدة الاثنين 25 يوليو

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يعبر الامير بهدف ابراهيم جعفر على ملعبه

كفرووتر / الخرطوم /

حقق المريخ فوزا غاليا على الامير البحراوي بهدف دون رد في المباراة التي جمعتها على ملعبه ضمن مباريات الاسبوع الثالث لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز احرزه ابراهيم جعفر ليرتفع المريخ بنقاطه لــــــــــــــــ(46) نقطة
الشوط الاول
بدأ الشوط الاول و الذي قامت كفرووتر بتغطيته قويا وكاد في بدايته ان يحرز الامير هدف السبق عبر اللاعب الطاهر حماد من كرة مررها له اللاعب مصعب العلمين لعبها فوق العارضة لحظة خروج الحارس المعزمحجوب عن مرماه
رد المريخ بهجمة عبر اللاعب مازن شمس الفلاح تصدي لها اللاعب اسماعيل صديق ابعدها الى خارج الملعب
اصابة الوك
تعرض اللاعب الوك اكيج الى اصابة في لعبة مشتركة مع اللاعب اسماعيل صديق ليخرج ويعود بعد تلقي العلاج و ايضا لعب مجدي امبده بطريقة غير قانونية مع اللاعب ابراهيم جعفر يحصل على بطاقة صفراء
إعتمد المريخ و الامير علي الارسال الطويل في الجزء الاول من المباراة ولم يشكل اي منهما خطورة بالغة على المعز او ابوعشرين
هدف ضائع للمريخ
في الدقيقة 18 كاد اللاعب رمضان عجب ان يضع المريخ في المقدمة من كرة جهزها له اللاعب عنكبة لكنه لعبها خارج المرمي
رد الامير بهجمة عبر اللاعب احمد اسماعيل كان دفاع المريخ لها بالمرصاد
كفرووتر.. كفرووتر
ابراهيم جعفر يهدر اضمن الفرص
اطلق اللاعب ابراهيم جعفر تسديدة قوية في مرمي ابوعشرين لكن كرته علت العارضة بقليل
في الدقيقة 33 سدد اللاعب مصعب العلمين في مرمي المريخ حول الحارس المعزلركلة زاوية
رد المريخ بهجمة خطيرة عبر اللاعب اوكرا البديل لكن الريح ابعد كرته الى خارج الملعب ركلة زاوية
و في الجزء الاخير من الشوط الاول فرض المريخ حصارا على منطقة الامير الذي اعتمد على الهجمات المرتدة لينتهي الشوط الاول بالتعادل بدون اهداف
الشوط الثاني
انطلق قويا من الجانين ووجد فيه اللاعب اوكرا فرصة لاحرازهدف مؤكدلكن تسديدته علت العارضة هدف ضائع للمريخ
رد الامير سريعا عبر اللاعب الطاهر حماد ابعدها دفاع المريخ
في الدقيقة الرابعة اطلق اللاعب عنكبة تسديدة قوية عادت من العارضة هدف ضائع للمريخ
المعزانقذ هدف محقق من كرة اللاعب مصعب العلمين و التي ابعدها برأسه اكملها اللاعب ضفر لخارج الملعب
كفرووتر.. كفرووتر
هدف ضائع للمريح
اهدر اللاعب اوكرا هدفا محققا في مواجهة الحارس ابوعشرين
كفرووتر.. كفرووتر
هدف لابراهيم جعفر
احرز اللاعب ابراهيم جعفر هدف المباراة الاول مستفيدا من عكسية اللاعب وليد حولها اللاعب اوكرا يطلق منها ابراهيم تسديدة في شباك الحارس ابوعشرين هدفا للمريخ في الدقيقة 23 من الشوط الثاني
احمد اسماعيل قاد هجمة خطيرة من الجهة اليسري ابعدها من امامه اللاعب ضفر لخارج الملعب
كفرووتر.. كفرووتر
هدف ضائع للامير
وجد اللاعب احمد اسماعيل نفسه في مواجهة المعزمحجوب لكن لعب الكرة بعيدة عن مرمي المريخ هدف ضائع للامير
كفرووتر.. كفرووتر
هدف منقوض
نقض الحكم هدفا للمريخ احرزه اللاعب اوكرا بحجة التسلل لتنتهي المباراة بفوز المريخ بهدف اللاعب ابراهيم جعفر ليرتفع بنقاطه لـــــــــــــ(46) نقطة

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يخمد انتفاضة الأمير بفوز ضئيل في الدوري السوداني
السودان - بدر الدين بخيت




حقق  المريخ، اليوم الأحد على ملعبه في أم درمان، فوزه الثالث على التوالي في  إطار الجولة العشرين من الدوري السوداني، على حساب ضيفه الوافد الجديد  الأمير البحراوي بنتيجة 1-0 أخمد به ثورته التي شهدت فوزين متتاليين.

أحرز  هدف المباراة الوحيد لاعب وسط المريخ إبراهيم جعفر في الدقيقة 68 من زمن  اللقاء، رافعا رصيده إلى 46 نقطة، بينما توقف رصيد الأمير عند 17 نقطة.


بدأ  المريخ اللقاء بلاعب المحور عمر بخيت وصانع الألعاب الجنوب سوداني ألوك  أكيج، وثبت باقي عناصر التشكيل الأساسي صلاح نمر وضفر في قلب الدفاع  إبراهيم والغانيين كوفي وأوكرا الذي دخل بديلا لألوك أكيج المصاب منذ الشوط  الأول في الوسط بينما لعب في الهجوم عنكبة ورمضان عجب.

ومنذ  الدقيقة الأولى كاد الأمير أن يتقدم بهدف من كرة عالية تهاون في إيعدها  قائد وقلب دفاع المريخ أحمد عبد الله ضفر فخطفها أحمد إسماعيل وكاد أن يسجل  لولا أن المعز شتت الكرة.

وسعى المريخ لفرض أسلوبه ولكنه اضطر للعب  التمرير بشكل عالٍ بسبب تضييق المساحات من لاعبي الأمير، ومع ذلك كان  المريخ هو الطرف الأخطر على المرمى.

وتألق عنكبة نجم المريخ  والمباراة في تفكيك دفاعات الأمير وصنع كل الفرص الخطيرة لفريقه بداية من  الدقيقة 19 حين مرر لرمضان عجب الذي أضاع الكرة بصورة غريبة.

وظهرت  خطورة أحيانا لمصعب العلمين وأحمد إسماعيل، وسدد الأول كرة قوية حولها  المعز لركلة زاوية، وأضاع فرصتين أخريين وهو يطيح بالكرات فوق المرمى.

في  الشوط الثاني ومع بدايته أربك عنكبة دفاع الأمير أكثر من مرة وصنع لرمضان  أولى الفرص في الدقيقة 48 ولكن رمضان أطاح بالكرة فوق المرمى.

ثم بعدها بدقيقتين ردت العارضة تسديدة لعنكبة شتتها بعد ذلك الدفاع من أمام رمضان عجب.

وشكل المريخ خطورة كبيرة على المرمى من الحركة اللامركزية لأوكرا في جميع مساحات المنطقة الهجومية.

وتوج  المريخ رغبته الشديدة في الفوز بهدف بالدقيقة 68، حين أراح لاعب المحور  إبراهيم جعفر أعصاب جماهير الفريق وزملائه بإحراز هدف مستفيدا من كرة أرضية  عكسها الغاني فرانسيس كوفي خلف المدافعين.

لكن بالمقابل شهد دفاع  المريخ فوضى كبيرة بعد هدف جعفر، بسبب ارتباك وتوتر قلب الدفاع صلاح نمر  والظهير الأيسر وليد بدرالدين والظهير الآخر شمس الفلاح.

ومن خطأ  دفاعي آخر في الدقيقة 78 أضاع أحمد إسماعيل هدفا آخر في ظل اندفاع المعز  خارج مرماه فلعب الكرة فوق المرمى الخالي، ثم جاء الدور على المهاجم الطاهر  حماد الذي سدد كرة قوية حولها المعز بصعوبة لركلة زاوية.

وقال  المدير الفني للمريخ برهان تِيَّة السوداني بعد المباراة: "الأمير فريق  محترم وقد ظهر في الدور الثاني بصورة أفضل مما بدأ عليه الموسم، ولقد كانت  المباراة اليوم أمامه صعبة ولهذا يعتبر الحصول على النقاط الكاملة منه  مكسب".

وأضاف برهان أن الغانيين كوفي وأكرا من اللاعبين المهمين  الذين يعتمد عليهم الفريق ولكنهما لا يقومان بالأدوار التكتيكية كما ينبغي  ما جعل الفريق في حالة توهان.

وحول الأداء الدفاعي المهتز قال المدير الفني للمريخ:"الضعف في خط الوسط تحول إلى ضغط على قلبي الدفاع صلاح نمر وضُفُر".


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*برهان: نعم المريخ لم  يظهر بالمستوى المطلوب أمام الأمير لكن حقق الأهم



 



  أقر الكابتن برهان تية المدير الفني  للمريخ بأن فريقه لم يظهر بالشكل المطلوب في مباراة الأمير وأرجع الأمر  للاعتماد على مجموعة كبيرة من اللاعبين الذين تنقصهم الخبرة لأن الأحمر  الآن في مرحلة بناء فريق جديد لافتاً إلى أن هذه المرحلة صعبة للغاية وأن  البناء لا يتم بين ليلة وضُحاها مطالباً الجماهير بالصبر على هذه المجموعة  الواعدة التي تستطيع أن تقدم الكثير للمريخ و برهان تية أن الفوز الغالي  الذي حققه فريقه على الأمير وحصوله على النقاط الثلاث بأنه أهم مافي  المقابلة لأن المباراة لم تكن سهلة نظراً للإصرار الكبير الذي أدى به لاعبو  الأمير من أجل الخروج بنتيجة مميزة أمام الأحمر بعد أن نجح الفريق في كسب  أول جولتين في الدورة الثانية لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز وأقر برهان بأن أداء  فريقه في الشوط الأول كان دون المستوى ولم يلعب المريخ بالتنظيم المعروف  وبالتالي تاه تماماً في هذا الشوط لكنه عاد وأشار إلى أن فريقه استطاع أن  يعود بقوة في الدورة الثانية وأن ينظّم صفوفه وأن يقود طلعات هجومية لها  خطورتها لافتاً إلى أن تطاير الفرص من أقدام اللاعبين افقدهم التركيز وأدخل  الشفقة في نفوسهم من أجل الحسم السريع وبالتالي لم يستفد الأحمر من العديد  من الفرص المتاحة وقال برهان إنه كان يعول كثيراً على القدرات العالية  لأوكراه وكوفي لتنظيم ألعاب الفريق ووضع حد للصمود الدفاعي للأمير لكنه عاد  وأشار إلى عدم ظهورهما بمستواهما المعروف في هذه المباراة الأمر الذي أثّر  كثيراً على مجمل أداء الفريق.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* مدرب الأمير: سوء الطالع حرمنا من إدراك التعادل أمام المريخ
 
 
أشاد  الكابتن كفاح صالح مدرب الأمير البحراوي بالمستوى الرفيع الذي قدمه فريقه  أمام المريخ مشيراً إلى أن الأمير وبرغم الخسارة قدم مباراة ممتازة وكان  قريباً من تحقيق الفوز إن لم يكن التعادل لولا سوء الطالع الذي لازم لاعبيه  في العديد من الفرص السهلة وأضاف: المباراة أصبحت حكاية من الماضي بالنسبة  لنا وقفلنا هذا الملف وسنعمل بجدية من أجل الاستفادة من كل السلبيات التي  صاحبت الأداء في مباراة المريخ لتقديم الفريق في أفضل حالاته حتى يواصل  رحلة الانتصارات في مقبل المباريات، وكشف كفاح عن تغييره لطريقة اللعب التي  كان يعتمد عليها بعد تسجيل ابراهيم جعفر لهدف المباراة الوحيد وأضاف: حولت  طريقة اللعب إلى هجومية وكل التبديلات كانت داعمة لهذه الطريقة من أجل  العودة للمباراة وإحراز هدف التعادل لكن المريخ عرف كيف يحافظ على الانتصار  الذي حققه، وعلّق كفاح على مستوى الأحمر وقال إن المريخ الآن في مرحلة  بناء فريق جديد ومتميز لأنه يعتمد على مجموعة شابة وموهوبة يمكن أن تقدم له  الكثير وأضاف: أقول هذا الحديث بدون مجاملة لأحد لأن الأمير الآن في أفضل  حالاته ورغم ذلك قبل الخسارة أمام المريخ بفضل المجهود الكبير الذي بذلته  العناصر الشابة بالفرقة الحمراء.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بلة جابر يتوج نجماً لمباراة المريخ والأمير



 



  توج بلة جابر الظهير الأيمن للأمير  البحراوي نفسه نجماً لمباراة فريقه أمام فريقه السابق المريخ مساء اليوم  على ملعب إستاد المريخ ضمن الجولة 20 من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز وحصل بلة  على الجائزة المقدمة من شركة سوداني الراعي الرسمي للمسابقة، وقدم بلة  مستوىً مميزاً طوال الشوطين وصنع العديد من الفرص السهلة أمام المرمى لم  تجد الترجمة الصحيحة في العديد من فترات المباراة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*غياب عبد الصمد عن مباراة المريخ والأمير يثير التساؤلات


 



  أثار غياب عبد الصمد محمد عثمان نائب  رئيس نادي المريخ ورئيس القطاع الرياضي المفاجئ عن مباراة الفريق أمس أمام  الأمير بعد أن كان حضوراً حتى في المران الختامي للفريق استعداداً للمباراة  أثار التساؤلات خاصة وأن عبد الصمد ظل يحرص على متابعة جميع تدريبات  الفريق ورسم غياب عبد الصمد المفاجئ أكثر من علامة استفهام وربطه البعض  بالأزمة الحادة التي اندلعت بينه ومحمد موسى مدير الكرة بالمريخ والذي طالب  عبد الصمد بتحويله للفرق السنية وهي الخطوة التي دفعت محمد موسى لمواجهة  عبد الصمد بصرامة مما جعل الأخير يلوح بالابتعاد لكنه عاد وتابع المران  الختامي بعد أن احتوى جمال الوالي الموقف وبالتالي لا أحد يعرف السبب الذي  جعل عبد الصمد يغيب عن مباراة الأمير.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يتدرب مساء اليوم استعداداً للنسور



 
  لن يجد المريخ وقتاً للراحة حيث ينتظر  أن يعود للتدريبات اليوم استعداداً لمواجهة النسور يوم الخميس المقبل في  الجولة 21 لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز ويتوقع أن يخضع الجهاز الفني اللاعبين  الذين أكملوا مباراة الأمير لتدريبات خفيفة مع إخضاع بقية اللاعبين لتمارين  شاقة لتجهيز البدلاء والاستفادة من خدمات عدد من اللاعبين الذين لم يظهروا  في مباراة الأمس في حين تتواصل تدريبات المريخ غداً حيث يؤدي الأحمر مرانه  الختامي مساء غدٍ الثلاثاء على ملعبه على أن يختتم تحضيراته بالأربعاء  بمران خفيف يضع من خلاله الجهاز الفني لمساته النهائية ويعتمد القائمة التي  ستخوض المباراة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جماهير المريخ توجه انتقادات لاذعة لمجلس الإدارة بسبب الأرضية السيئة للإستاد



 



  وجهت أعداد كبيرة من جماهير المريخ  وأنصار الأحمر على الواتساب والفيسبوك انتقادات لاذعة لمجلس ادارة نادي  المريخ وطالبوه بضرورة الإسراع في إيجاد معالجات سريعة لأرضية إستاد المريخ  التي ظهرت بصورة سيئة للغاية في مباراة الفريق أمام الأمير في الجولة 20  من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز وطالب أنصار الأحمر بضرورة إبعاد كمال دحية مدير  الإستاد الحالي والاستعانة بمسئول زراعي يستطيع أن يعيد الحيوية والخضرة  لأرضية إستاد المريخ التي ظهرت في أسوأ حالاتها في مباراة الأمير البحراوي.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يسلم بكري المدينة جواز سفره



 
قام المريخ بتسليم مهاجم الفريق  بكري المدينة جواز سفره تمهيدا للسفر خارج البلاد لإكمال علاجه عقب شعوره  ببعض الالام خلال الفترة الماضية ومن المتوقع ان يغادر اللاعب خلال الساعات  القادمة لتلقي العلاج وتبدو القاهرة الاقرب لرحلة اللاعب العلاجية

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الهلال يحسم مريخ البحير بهدف القناص بشه


كفرووتر / الخرطوم /


نجح الهلال في العودة الى سكة الانتصار عبر بوابة المريخ البحير في المباراة التي جمعتهما عصر اليوم باستاد نيالا بهدف اللاعب بشه بعد مباراة مثيرة وقوية من الجانبين
الشوط الاول
بدأ الشوط الاول و الذي نقلته كفووتر قويا من الطرفين استهله الهلال بهجمة خطيرة عبر اللاعب صهيب الثعلب لكن دفاع المريخ نيالا كان لها بالمرصاد و ابعدها الى ركلة زاوية لم يحسن الهلال التعامل معها
رد المريخ نيالا بهجمة من الجهة اليسري تمكن اطهر من ابعاد الخطر عن مرمي فريقه
هدف ضائع لمريخ نيالا
حصل مريخ نيالا على مخالفة نفذها اللاعب جقود في قلب المرمي ابعدها الحارس مكسيم على دفعتين
شيبوب يرد
رد اللاعب شيبوب بقوة من تسديدة من خارج منطقة الجزاء حولها الحارس الى ركلة زاوية نفذها صعيب الثعلب فشل هجوم الهلال في التعامل معها
ارسل اللاعب بانك كرة قوسية الى اللاعب كول تكفا دفاع الهلال بابعاد الكرة الى خارج الملعب لحظة خروج الحارس مكسيم لمقابلة الكرة
كفرووتر ..كفرووتر
هدف للهلال
احرز اللاعب بشه الهدف الاول للهلال مستفيدا من تمريرة اللاعب سادومبا
احكم الهلال سيطرته على مجريات اللعب تماما بعد الهدف الاول و يعتمد على الارسال الطويل فيما مارس المريخ في الجزء الاخير من الحصة الاول ضغطا دون جدوى لينتهي الشوط الاول بهدف بشه
الشوط الثاني شهد صحوة من جانب اصحاب الارض لكن دفاع الهلال كان لها بالمرصاد
في الدقيقة 55 حرم الحارس مكسيم المريخ من هدف محقق لخطأ للاعب اطهر داخل منطقة جزاء الهلال
كاد اللاعب سادومبا ان يضيف الهدف الثاني لكن كرته مرت فوق العارضة
لعب انس الطاهر برقابة مع سادومبا من اجل حرمانه من الوصول لشباك المريخ البحير
الهلال لعب بمبدأ السلامة مع نجوم المريخ ليضعهم تحت الضغط ومن هجمة مرتدة لبشه كاد ان يحرز هدفا ثانيا حولها كرنقو لركنية
كفرووتر ..كفرووتر
صمود هلالي
في الجزء الاخير من المباراة اعتمد الهلال على الهجمات المرتدة و حرم المريخ من الوصول الى شباكه لتنتهي المباراة بفوز الهلال على المريخ البحير بهدف بشه ليرتفع بنقاطه لـــــــــــــ(52) نقطة وتجمد المريخ في نقاطه الــــــــــــ(31) نقطة

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الخرطوم يكتسح النسور بثلاثة اهداف في الممتاز


كفرووتر / الخرطوم /

حقق الخرطوم فوزا كاسحا على النسور بثلاثة اهداف مقابل هدفين احرزها كومندا و معاذ القوز و كمواكي و ذلك ضمن مباريات الاسبوع الثالث لمسابقة الدوري الممتازفي دورته الثانية في نسخته الـــــــــــ(21) ليرتفع بنقاطه لــــــــــــ(39) نقطة في المركز الثالث وتجمد النسور في 20 نقطة

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الهلال كادوقلي يقهر الرابطة بثلاثية نارية

كفرووتر / الخرطوم /

حقق الهلال كادوقلي فوزاغاليا و مستحقا على الرابطة كوستي بثلاثة اهداف دون مقابل في المباراة التي جمعتهما باستاد كادوقلي احرزها نوبو وفتح الرحمن و صالح الامين بهذه النتيجة يرتفع الهلال كادوقلي لـــــــــ(34) نقطة و تتجمد الرابطة في نقاطها الـــــــــــــ(22) نقطة

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الامل و النيل يتعادلان سلبيا


كفرووتر / الخرطوم /

ضمن مباريات الاسبوع الثالث تعادل الامل وضيفه النيل بدون اهداف في المباراة التي جمعتهما باستاد عطبرة في مباراة شهدت احداثا مثيرة حيث تعطلت ابراج الاضاءة قبل ان تعود و تستكمل لينتهي اللقاء بالتعادل السلبي ليرتفع الامل بنقاطه لــــــــــــــــــ(24) نقطة و النيل لــــــــــ(15) نقطة


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صيحة
موسى مصطفى
مباراة للتاريخ

قدم منتبخنا الشاب مباراة تاريخية ضد نيجيريا في اياب الدور الثالث و تأهل الى نهائيات الامم الافريقية بزامبيا عن جدارة و استحقاق
هزم ابناء السودان الامطار و ظلم التحكيم الذي طرد له اللاعب ولاء الدين موسى منذ الدقيقة الخامسة من شوط اللعب الثاني و اراد له ان يبتعد لكن عزيمة الشباب و صمودهم جعل من المستحيل ممكنا.
رفض صغار الصقور الاستسلام حينما احرزت نيجيريا هدف التقدم في الشوط الاول و الامطار تهطل قياسا على نتيجة الخرطوم التي كانت في صالح نيجيريا.
احرز اللاعب امجد هدف التعادل للسودان في الدقيقة 20 اي بعد خمسة دقائق من الهدف الاول لنيجيريا و احرز المنتخب النيجيري هدفه الثاني ليعود للمباراة من جديد وزاد الهدف من روح القتال لدى نجوم السودان
احرز اللاعب ولاء الدين هدف التعادل لينتهي الشوط الاول بهدفين لكل و يتم طرده في الشوط الثاني
رفض نجومنا الاستسلام و نيجيريا تحرز الهدف الثالث و الامطار تزداد هطولا و الملعب سواء ليعود السودان عبر اللاعب النعسان الذي احرز هدف التعادل.
بدأ النيجيريون الاحتفال قبل خمسة دقائق من نهاية المباراة و السودان و نيجيريا يتعادلان بثلاثة اهداف لكل ولكن عزيمة السودان لم تلن و الفنان النعسان يطلق رصاصة الرحمة باحرازه للهدف الرابع من ضربة ثابتة بعد 25 ثانية من اطلاق و اشعال نيران الفرح ليقتل النيجيريين ويعيد السودان الى التأهل و تنتهي الملحمة بفوز السودان في مباراة تاريخية و يتأهل السودان الى المرحلة النهائيات من الامم المقامة في زامبيا في عام 2017 ليعيدنا الى الواجهة من جديد
تأهل صقور الجيدان الى مونديال الشباب الافريقي و حاول كثيرين سرقة المجهود و اسناده الى آخرين
عقب الخسارة التي تعرض لها السودان على ارضه ووسط جماهيره رفض المدير الفني السفر و لكن دامر تحمل المسئولية في الوقت الذي وزع فيه البعض الى ان الانجاز يعود لمازدا و ابوشنب و غيرهم من الفنيين
لا تسرقوا مجهود الرجال و الابطال وتمنحوه لمن لا يملك زرة او فهم تدريبي
متفرقات
على الدولة ان توفر الرعاية للمنتخب الشاب حتى يصل الى نهائيات الامم الافريقية للكبار بعد ان وصل الى نهائيات زامبيا واصبح على مقربة للوصول الي نهائيات كاس العالم
اخيرا
الاتحاد العام خطط في سرية لقيام الجمعية العمومية في السابع و العشرين من الشهر الجاري
وفي اعتقادي انه و بعد صعود الشباب لنهائيات الامم الافريقية فان قيام الجمعية سيكون امرا واقعا لان للسودان شيئا يخسره بعد ان تأهل الشباب الى النهائيات
المنتخب الشاب سيكون طوق النجاه للاتحاد الحالي و لكن الوضع سيختلف و الفوز لن يكون مضمونا للاتحاد الحالي لان الانتخابات لديها كواليس يصعب التكهن بنتيجتها

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*القول الفصل
ياسر بشير
رقم مُذهل لمُحسن وبرهان

* أشرنا أمس إلى أن الثنائي الوطني – برهان تية ومحسن سيد- مدربا المريخ أشركا ثلاثة وعشرين لاعباً في غضون خمس مباريات في الدوري الممتاز وأفلحا في تحقيق الفوز ثلاث مرات وتعادلا في مرة وخسرا (جولة).
* ربما لم يشهد المريخ منذ فترة طويلة مشاركة هذا العدد الكبير من اللاعبين في موسم كامل دعك من خمس مباريات وهذه تُحسب للثنائي الوطني الرهيب.
* بل يشهد التأريخ أن المريخ ولظروف الاصابات أحرز بطولة كأس الكؤوس الأفريقية بستة عشر لاعباً فقط.
* الرقم مذهل حقيقة، وقياسي، ويتطلب وقفة وقراءة فنية، وتحليلية عميقة.
* أستطيع أن أقول أن الثنائي – برهان، ومحسن- كادا أو أنهيا بالفعل فرّمالة التشكيلة الثابتة التي يعتبرها البعض السبب الرئيسي في التفوق ومواصلة الإنتصارات.
* ولو أردنا الدقة يمكن القول أن التشكيلة لم تتأثر بالمشاركات المتنوعة والمتعددة للاعبين بل منحت الفريق ميزة وفرة البدائل، والخيارات.
* كما أنها رفعت الروح المعنوية لجميع اللاعبين فكل لاعب وجد فرصته، وأثبت ذاته، وصنع جماهيرته.
* على سبيل المثال تألق من الجدد – فقط- صلاح نمر، محمد الرشيد، وابراهيم جعفر، ووليد علاء الدين، ثم خالد النعسان واستعاد ابراهومة ومازن الثقة.
* وعلى صعيد الجماهير فقد أطمئنت على المستقبل اللسّة سنينو بعاد.
* كل ذلك ما كان ليحدث لولا جرأة وتفطّن ثنائي الجهاز الفني.
* نعود لذكر اللاعبين الذين شاركوا في المباريات الخمس ويمكن حصرهم في المساحة التالية.
* في حراسة المرمى لعب أثنان هما: المعز محجوب وجمال سالم.
* وفي الدفاع لعب ثمانية هم: عطرون، ضُفر، أمير، مصعب، وليد بدر الدين، مازن، صلاح نمر، وبخيت خميس.
* وفي الوسط لعب تسعة هم: علاء الدين يوسف، ابراهيم جعفر، محمد الرشيد، ابراهومة، عمر بخيت، كوفي، رمضان، ألوك أكيج، وخالد النعسان.
* وفي الهجوم لعب أربعة هم: أوكرا، بكري المدينة، عنكبة، وعبده جابر.
* هناك لاعبون شاركوا في مباراة القمة وتخلفوا بسبب الإصابة فوجدنا بدائلهم بحيث لم نشعر بوحشة الغياب.
* كما حدث الغياب لنجوم آخرين وفي مباريات أُخر فوجدنا من يعوض غيابهم بكل سهولة ويُسر.
* وما يجب أن نضيفه أن هؤلاء اللاعبين لم يلعبوا باستادهم حتى الآن، ومع ذلك حافظوا على تميزهم، وزادوا من حظوظ الفريق في العودة لصدارة الدوري الممتاز.
* لو أن محسن وبرهان وجدا السانحة المناسبة، وأشرفا على إعداد الفريق منذ بداية الموسم لوجدنا الآن مريخاً قوياً وربما ظل باقياً في البطولات الأفريقية حتى الآن.
* لكن للأسف ماتزال عقدة الأجنبي مُسيطرة على أذهان الكثيرين.
* رغم النجاحات التي تتحقق على يدي الثنائي فهناك من يشير بإستمرار للإستعانة بالخبرة الأجنبية رغم أن هذه الخبرة لم نجد من ورائها شيئاً ملموساً.
* الخبرة الأجنبية هذه أمس القريبة دي أخدت علقة من هلال الابيض على يد لالوب بلدنا (ابراهومة).
* لالوب بلدنا وقنقليز أهلنا.
* مشاركة ثلاثة وعشرون لاعباً مع المريخ في خمس مباريات رقم قياسي يستحق أن يُسجل وأن تحتفي به الصحافة المريخية.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بهدف جعفر المريخ ينشل الأمير ويغضب الجماهير! !

أمدرمان : ديربي سبورت
كفل الهدف اليتيم في شباك الامير البحراوي الذي سجله نجم التسجيلات الواعد  ابراهيم جعفر النقاط الثلاث للمريخ ومكنه من مطاردة المتصدر الهلال مساء  اليوم بملعب المريخ.
في مباراة شهدت تألقا لافتًا للاعب بلة جابر أمام فريقه السابق (المريخ)،  علاوة على المردود العالي الذي قدمه زملاؤه في فرقة الامير بشكل عام والذي  تفوق بشكل ملحوظ على اصحاب الأرض وأضاع العديد من الفرض كانت كفيلة بانهاء  المباراة بفوز عريض للصاعدالحديث للممتاز هذا العام.
من جانبها خيبت الفرقة الحمراء التوقعات بين جماهيرها ولم تقدم عرضا يرضي  تطلعات اخوة (التراس جوارح المريخ ) ولم تشفع التغييرات التي اجراها الجهاز  الفني للأحمر حينما اخرج الوك اكيج وادخل اوكرا واخرج كوفي وادخل ابراهيم  محجوب ايضا، بيد ان العزاء الوحيد كان في النقاط الثلاث والزحف نحو  الصدارة.
بهذه النتيجة وصل رصيد المريخ الى ظ¤ظ¦ نقطة وتجمد الامير في نقاطه السبعة عشر.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* ديربي ساخن في الفاشر بين السلاطين والخيالة اليوم


تُختتم الجولة 20 من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز بمواجهتين مثيرتين بعطبرة والفاشر، بملعب إستاد النقعة بالفاشر يلتقي السلاطين والخيالة في ديربي مثير يسعى من خلاله كل فريق تحقيق الفوز والحصول على النقاط الثلاث، يدخل مريخ الفاشر المباراة وفي رصيده 24 نقطة وكان حقق تعادل في آخر مبارياته مع أهلي الخرطوم، أما هلال الفاشر فله 15 نقطة وكان عاد بانتصار غال من شندي في الأسبوع الماضي على حساب النيل، أما المباراة الثانية فيشهدها ملعب إستاد عطبرة وتجمع الإكسبريس مع أهلي الخرطوم، ويدخل الإكسبريس المباراة وفي رصيده 18 نقطة وكان الفريق قبل الخسارة في آخر مبارياته أمام الأمير في حين يدخل أهلي الخرطوم المباراة وفي رصيده 24 نقطة وكان تعادل في آخر مبارياته مع مريخ الفاشر.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شكر الجمهور ووعد بالمزيد جعفر:-اهدى هدفى الاول لزملائى وسعادتى لاتوصف!

امدرمان/ديربى اسبورت
اثنى الكابتن ابراهيم جعفر على دور جماهير المربخ فى دعمهم خلال مباراة  اليوم امام الامير وعبر فى حديث خاص لصحيفة ديربى سبورت عقب المباراة ان  سعادته بتسجيل هدف الفوز لاتوصف واضاف انه شعور جميل ان بمنح اول اهدافى  فريقى الانتصار ووعد بمواصلة الاجتهاد والجدية لتحقيق المزبد من الاهداف  لاسعاد الجماهير وفضل ابراهيم اهداء هدفه الاول مع المربخ لزملاءه معتبرا  انه تتوبج لجهود المجموعة
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الخط السريع حديث الشارع المريخى



أمدرمان : ديربي سبورت

خطف ظهير فريق الامير الدولي بلة جابر الأنظار امام فريقه السابق (المريخ) مساء الأحد في المباراة التي خسرها فريقه بهدف نظيف بيد انه توج بنجومية المباراة من الشركة الراعية للدوري.

تقلد جابر شارة قيادة فريفه الوافد الجديد للممتاز وحظي بتحايا ومداعبات انصاره السابقين علاوة على تلقيه التهانى من زملائه بالأمس. وشكل (الخط السريع) اغلب حوارات الشارع المريخي بعد المباراة كأهم الأحداث في المباراة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*â—„> عناوين الصحف العالـمية  :

* باريس سان جيرمان يستعرض قوته بثلاثية في مرمى إنتر ميلان
* فرنسا تتوج ببطولة أوروبا للشباب بعد الفوز على إيطاليا برباعية نظيفة
* المدير التنفيذي لمانشستر يونايتد يعترض على ضم بونوتشي
* سيلتك الأسكتلندي يعلن ضم كولو توريه رسميًا
* مانشستر سيتي يقترب من التعاقد مع الجابوني أوباميانج هداف دورتموند
* البلجيكي روميلو لوكاكو يدرس العودة لتشيلسي مجددا
* نادي بيرنلي الانجليزي يعتذر عن تصرف عنصري تجاه أحد لاعبي برادفورد
* البرازيلي أدريانو مدافع برشلونة على أعتاب بشكتاش التركي
* إيفرتون يحسم صفقة البلجيكي أكسيل فيتسل لاعب زينيت سان بطرسبرج الروسي
* الاتحاد الألماني: قرار الأولمبية الدولية بشأن الرياضيين الروس منطقي
* نابولي يصرف النظر عن تعاقده مع الأرجنتيني إيكاردي ويقترب من البولندي ميليك مهاجم أياكس
* كرستيانو تيلو لاعب برشلونة يقترب من العودة إلى فيورنتينا
* بونيك: يوفنتوس أصبح مؤهلًا للفوز بكافة الألقاب
* جوارديولا: لن نخاطر بالدفع بكومباني في المباريات
* مارسيال غاضب من إدارة مانشستر بسبب منح إبراهيموفيتش رقم 9 دون علمه
* برشلونة يحسم التعاقد مع البرتغالي أندريه جوميز لاعب فالنسيا
* أرسنال يوافق على تمديد إعارة حارسه البولندي تشيزني لفريق روما
* ستونز مدافع إيفرتون يتلقى عرضًا مغريًا من مانشستر سيتي
* وكيل البرازيلي أوليفيرا مهاجم بنفيكا يؤكد مفاوضات برشلونة
* تشيلسي يفقد إيفانوفيتش 3 أسابيع بسبب الإصابة
* الفرنسي فاران يؤكد أنه لم يفكر في الرحيل عن فريقه ريال مدريد
* إيمري يرفض الاستغناء عن الفرنسي ماتويدي نجم باريس سان جيرمان
* نافاس يواصل برنامجه التأهيلي مع ريال مدريد
* برشلونة ينفي التعاقد مع الفرنسي كيفن جاميرو مهاجم إشبيلية
* برشلونة يتمسك التعاقد مع الأرجنتيني فيتو مهاجم أتلتيكو مدريد
* إشبيلية يلمح لرحيل مهاجمه الفرنسي كيفن جاميرو
* توتنهام ينوي إعارة لاعبه الجزائري نبيل بن طالب إلى بنفيكا
* العين الإماراتي يخسر أمام أودينيزي بثلاثية وديا
* الشباب الإماراتي يتعادل مع ترفيرس الهولندي وديًا
* الجيش يتوج بالدوري السوري

=====

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* âœ” â—„ مفـكـرة اليـوم  :

â—„ الدوري السوداني - الأسبوع 23 :

* مريخ الفاشر (-- : --) هلال الفاشر الساعة: 17:00 .. القناة: النيلين الرياضية

* الأهلي عطبرة (-- : --) أهلي الخرطوم الساعة: 20:00 .. القناة: النيلين الرياضية

..............................................

â—„ الكأس الدولية للأبطال 2016 :

* مانشستر سيتي - إنجلترا (-- : --) مانشستر يونايتد - إنجلترا الساعة: 14:30 .. القناة: beIN 1 HD

==========

âœ” â—„ نـتـائج مباريـات الامـس  :

â—„ الدوري السوداني - الأسبوع 23 :

* مريخ نيالا (0 : 1) الهلال
* هلال كادوقلي (3 : 0) الرابطة كوستي
* الأمل عطبرة (0 : 0) النيل شندي
* هلال الأبيض (2 : 0) مريخ كوستي
* المريخ (1 : 0) الأمير البحراوي
* الخرطوم الوطني (3 : 1) النسور

..............................................

â—„ الكأس الدولية للأبطال 2016 :

* انتر ميلان - إيطاليا (1 : 3) باريس سان جيرمان - فرنسا

=====

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* جابسون : اتفقت مع الوالي و عائد للمشاركة مع زملائي في الممتاز  

 
 كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
كشف اللاعب جابسون سالمون الى قرب عودته الى  السودان للمشاركة مع زملائه اللاعبين و اكد انه توصل لاتفاق مع الوالي الذي  طلب منه الحضور الى الخرطوم مشيرا الى انه سيكمل بعض الترتيبات التي تتعلق  باسرته على ان يعود الى الخرطوم خلال اليومين المقبلين مبينا انه ظل يجري  تدريبات مكثفة من اجل الحضور الى الخرطوم في كامل الجاهزية و يجدر ذكره ان  اللاعب كان قد شارك في آخر مباريات الفريق الافريقية و التي لعبها المريخ  امام الكوكب المراكشي وكان اللاعب قد حصل على اذن قبل ان يرفض العودة الى  الخرطوم بسبب حقوقه المالية

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* برهان يطالب بمباراة ودية قبل مواجهة النسور  

 
 كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
طالب مدرب المريخ برهان تيه تجهيز فريق يلعب معه  خلال الساعات القادمة و ذلك من اجل تجهيز اللاعبين الذيم لم يشاركوا مع  الفريق في الفترة الاخيرة حتى يكونوا في قمة الجاهزية لمباريات الدوري  الممتاز و كاس السودان و يجدر ذكره ان مدرب المريخ قرر تجهيز اللاعبين  الذين لم يلعبوا مباراة امس بجانب نجوم الفريق المصابين و الذين عادوا  تدريجيا للعب حتى يكونوا في متناوله خلال الفترة المقبلة و يتوقع ان يلعب  المريخ ضد فريق الجريف احد اندية الدرجة الاولي بجانب فريق الحرية 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يصرف النظر عن غارزيتو مؤقتا و يتجه لاكمال الموسم بالثنائي




 

كفرووتر / الخرطوم /

 علمت كفرووتر ان مجلس ادارة نادي  المريخ قد صرف النظر عن التعاقد مع المدرب الفرنسي دييغو غارزيتو في  التوقيت الراهن و قرر مواصلة العمل مع الطاقم الفني و الذي يقوده المدرب  الوطني برهان تيه و ذلك من اجل المحافظة على استقرار الفريق في الفترة  الحالية و حتى لا يضيع المدرب الجديد مجهودات الفريق بعد ان استعاد الاحمر  قوته و صحوته التي فقدها مؤخرا مع المدرب البلجيكي لوك ايميال و تسبب في  خروج الفريق من الابطال بجانب الخروج المهين من الكونفدرالية بسبب تمرد بعض  اللاعبين ويتوقع ان يستمر المدرب برهان تيه في عمله بجانب مساعده محسن سيد  و ذلك بعد ان طالب الجمهور منح المدرب فرصة حتى يحقق مشروعه بالاعتماد على  اللاعبين صغار السن في الفترة الحالية وتجهيزهم للموسم الجديد .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تغريدة وتساب
معاذ ابو مؤيد
لفينا الطبق ولم يحضر المريخ
والكل مشارك في المستوى الهزيل

اولا نبارك فقط الثلاثة نقاط
غير كده علي الدنيا السلام
نبتدي من وين ولا وين!!!!
نبتدي بالضلع الاول
الملعب الردئ وعدم الاهتمام
يادحية انت مابتخجل من منظر الاستاد!!!
بالله عليك راتبك دا بضوق حلاوتة
من اخذ اجرا حاسبه الله بالعمل
والشايفنو دا انت مابتشرف الاستاد الا يوم المباراة
معقولة دي القلعه الحمراء
خراطيش مجدعه حول الملعب
ونجيله ضاربها داء الصلع
والمضمار بوهيتو بهتت
ياخينا الاستاد دا استلمتوا كده
ياحبيبنا الملعب دا لو ماعندك مال تسيير ادعوا القروبات للنفرة ليهو
ولو ماقادر علي صيانه الملعب اترك منصبك لشباب مبدعين
تكلفه الحفر دي اصابات في كشف الفريق بالكوم
البندفع في علاج المصابين بسبب اهمال ملعب المريخ
ونحن نسأل الاصابات من وين
مرات يقول فلان مصاب ولم نعمل بحث نلاقية اصيب في التدريبات!!!
تكلفة العلاج الباهظه بسبب الملعب
من المسؤل يامجلس الادارة
كن شجاعا مرة واتخذوا في حق المسؤل الاجراء
يامدير الاستاد
حلل راتبك اثابك الله
ماتضرب التكيف ومخلي لينا الملعب ذي قندول عيش الريف!!!!
نجي للضلع الثاني
للمدرجات الفاااااضية
جمهور منتظر النقاط من منازلهم وفي القروبات يشتم داك واشطبوا داك!!!
انت ماجيت الملعب تنظر لية
انت ماجيت الملعب والمدرجات سكنها الطير!!
وتطالب انت في بيتكم بالتغيير!!!
وكمان زيادة عليها فالح في التنظير
لاقاكم عريس يوم عرسوا يلاقي صيوان العرس من غير معازيم دايرنو يبشر ويفرح ويرقص ويبدع
لاعبين يدخلو الاستاد وهو فاضي يلعب بياتو حماس او غيرة او احساس!!!!!
اي واحد ساكن في الخرطوم ومامشي الاستاد مفروض بعد المباراة يشرب شاي او يتعشي وينوم !!!
المنظر ليها شنو والهائج ليها شنو!!
لاحضور مباراة ولامشاركة في نفرة وتلاقيه اول واحد ينظر في الحفلة!!!
وتاني يوم اول زول يصحى ويسال وين الصحف وين الاعمدة !!!
مريختك دي تقليد ولاشنو يالحبيب!!!
راجع مريختك الاخ الممتنع عن الدعم وحضور المباريات ورجاء ساعدنا (بالسكات والموية الباردة)
حماسك في القروبات لو كان في المدرجات افضل
وحماسك في النقد لو كان مشاركة في النفرة يكون اكرم،،،،،
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
كمان نجي للضلع الثالث
مابحب اتكلم في تحليل فني لاني مامدرب
لكن الاخوه في مجلس الادارة الرسالة التالية لكم
استفيدو من خانة المحترفين ونسقوهم او اشتروا بقية عقودهم انهم لن يقدموا للمريخ اي اضافة اخري
بدال دولارات ماشه في الهواء ساكت احسن تشتروا بقيه المدة في عقودهم وشكرا
محترف يحصل علي كرت مجاني وطولة المباراة صاري !!!
ومحترف طوالي مابكمل مباراة ومصاب!!
ومحترف يامتسلل او يراوغ في نفسو وفي النهاية الكورة في المدرجات
اها تاني منتظرين شنو!!!!!
والله دي خسارة دولارات ساااااكت
ومشاركة علي شباب يسدوا الخانة ويفيضو،،،
الوضع المالي طالما تعبان اشتروا بقية عقودهم ويشوف ليهم اقامة خارج السودان!!!
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
مسك الختام
فعلا الدوري نقاط
لكن كمان مالدرجة نسال من الزمن نحن وناس المدرجات!!!
يامجلسنا حاسبوا المقصرين
يامجلسنا حاسب من يتسبب في دمار الفريق
يامجلسنا حاسب من يتسبب في تدهور بعض اللاعبين
يامجلسنا الحق ماتبقي من جمال الاستاد ومنظره
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
ونحن علي المدرج ندعم ونشجع ونتفرج
لكن مدرجنا اصبح وضعه مريب وخطير
معقولة ياجماهير
والله نعمة دخول المباريات لايشعر بطعمها الا المغتربين وناس الولايات
ناس الخرطوم الف علامة استفهام
شوفوا لم تكون كوره في الولايات الحضور الجماهيري من عصرا بدري
ولم تقام مباراة في اي من دول الخليج الروابط التشجيعية تملا المدرجات وتفيض وتكون حديث اهل البلد
واقرب مثال بطولة جيم للصغار
ورونا عزركم ياناس الخرطوم عشان نسكت !!!
طالما مافي حضور حركوا النفرة مامحتاجة مواصلات او مجهود
الزمان ٢٠١٦/٨/١٠
المكان نادي المريخ
تحت شعار بنفرتنا نسدد غرامتنا
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
همسة اخيرة
نجي للضلع الرابع
التدريب وماادراك مالتدريب
لاعب يجي جاهز ومدرب بدل يطور من حوكاتو يرجعوا سنة اولي روضة ويعدم لينا مهارتو!!!!
عاد دا كلام دا
يامحسن وبرهان
مباراة تسعين دقيقة الصغير والشايب عارف العلة وين وانت مكتفين بس بتغيريين !!
التغير الثالث دا منتظرين بية شنو مبارة الاياب مثلا
لو قلتوا رؤية فنية اقول ليكم شكر الله سعيكم
عندك مهاجمين في الدكة
ولاعبي وسط في الدكة
ياهي غيروا الحارس عشان ياخد لية شوية جرعة!!!
الغريبة برهان في الدكة ومحسن واقف في الخط!!!
في كل انحاء الدنيا
المدرب في الخط والمساعد يجهز في التبديلات
اوجالس في الدكة!!!
لكن عندنا الوضع مختلف
مورينيهو واقف في الخط ال٩٠ دقيقه
ياكوتش برهان جلوسك في الدكة ماليه معني واحتمال يزيد وزنك!!!
ويامجلسنا التدريب في المريخ ضعيف غيروه قبل مايجي الخريف واللواري تقيف!!!
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
خارج النص
ياناس قناة النيلين
ارهقتوا نظرنا
واتعبتو طباقتنا
والمحصلة صفر كبير
صورة ردئية
اخراج ردئ
ومعلق صوتوا بعد الكورة تدخل قون
وCCU للاضاءه ضعيف
كميراتكم الوانها مختلفة
ومخرج الرؤية عندو ضعيفة
والمصور يضيق الكادر علي الهواء
ويزبط (الفوكس) علي الهواء
تاني الباقي شنو
اعدمتوا النقل التلفزيوني
ولحقتوه امات طه
صوره ترجف ذي قالب الجلي
وترددكم دا كم ميقا بالله !!!!!
صورة الموبايل انضف من صورتكم
ياخي اعملوا نفرة من المغتربين ذي شريان الشمال واستروا ليكم وحدة نقل تسد العين (HD)
ماعيب استنفروا المغتربين
ساهموا ب١٠ دولار للارتقاء بنقل الدوري الممتاز
بطريقتكم دي المغترب بدل يدفع عشرة دولار يعمل نظارة او عملية نظر باكتر من ١٠٠ دولار
اخير يدفع العشرة من الان
والي لقاء في تغريدة اخري،،،،
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
# هاشتاق طبي
العسل للقوة والحيوية والنشاط
انها نصيحةذهبية لا تدع يوماَ يمر دون ملعقة من العسل وكأنه الماء
اعتبرها عادة في كل العمر في اي وقت تشاء لا تنس هذه الملعقة من العسل وقد قال
ابن سينا : ان أردت ان تحتفظ بشبابك فأطعم عسلاَ..
توجد فى العسل فيتامينات قد تكون هى كل ما يحتاجه جسم الأنسان من فيتامينات ,
هي أ ب 1 ب 2 ب3 ب5 ب6 د ك و هـ
وفوليك اسيد وحمض البيكوتنيك
وهذه الفيتامينات أقوى وأنقى الفيتامينات التى يحتاجها الجسم ويمتصها بسهولة
ربنا ينعم علي الجميع بالصحة والعافية
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
# هاشتاق عام
من اقوال الحكماء
المصباح كلما إرتفع كلما إتسع نطاق إضائته ، فإرتفع أنت بإخلاقك وبتفكيرك وبقدراتك لكي يتسع نطاق تأثيرك في الحياة.
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
هذه اراء التغريدة اقبل منها ماتشاء وارفض منها ماشئت..
التغريدة تنقل نبض المدرج والقروبات وتقف في مسافة واحدة من الاحداث ،،،،،
نحاول ان نلفت الانتباه لبعض الاحداث والنقاط بواقعية........
التغريدة لن تخرج خارج نطاق المجتمع المريخي نهائيا الا ماندر
ونقد الذات يوصلنا الي الامام والي المنصات باذن الله ،،،،،
ادعمونا بالنصح والارشاد وصححونا إن اخطأنا في يوم من الايام ،،،،،،،،
***تغريدتنا ونسة وحكاوي ونقاط بصوت مسموع***

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* قائد منتخب الشباب يكشف اسرار الانتصار علي نيجيريا
 
     كشف مصطفي الفادني قائد المنتخب الوطني للشباب عقب ترقي صغار الصقور الي  نهائيات الامم الافريقية في زامبيا العام القادم بعد التخطي التاريخي  للمنتخب النيجيري في ارضه ووسط جماهيره .. حيث اوضح ان العزيمة والاصرار  رجحا كفة السودان علي اصحاب الارض بالرغم من النقص العددي وظلم التحكيم  والامطار الي جانب ان المنتخب النيجيري صاحب الاداء القوي والمميز ولم يكن  صيدا سهلا وبالرغم تلك الظروف حققنا التأهل ونسعي لمواصلة المشوار بنجاح.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الآرسنال والنيل يخاطبان الاتحاد رسمياً بتحول مباراتيهما أمام المريخ والهلال لامدرمان

خاطب ناديا أهلي شندي والنيل الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم رسمياً وطالبا بتحويل مباراتيهما أمام المريخ والهلال في الجولة الخامسة من الدور الثاني للممتاز لامدرمان حيث خاطب النيل الاتحاد وطالب بخوض مباراته أمام المريخ في امدرمان بدلاً عن إستاد شندي وكذلك خاطب الأهلي الاتحاد وطالب بتحويل مباراته أمام الهلال من شندي لملعب الهلال بامدرمان، وجاء هذا الخطاب على خلفية الاحتجاجات التي تقدم بها الناديان في وقت سابق بسبب المغالاة العالية لاتحاد شندي في إيجار الإستاد للناديين اللذين يمثلان المدينة في بطولة الدوري الممتاز حيث فرض اتحاد شندي مبلغ 500 جنيه للمران الواحد لأي من الأهلي والنيل اللذين ينشطان في بطولة الدوري الممتاز.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* رئيس النيل: الاتحاد المحلي بشندي أجبرنا على نقل مبارياتنا لملعب آخر بسبب الرسوم الباهظة لإيجار الإستاد


كشف السيد خالد عامر جمال الدين رئيس نادي النيل شندي عن الأسباب التي دفعتهم لمخاطبة الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم بخصوص بتحويل مباراة الفريق أمام المريخ إلى امدرمان والتي أعادها إلى الرسوم الباهظة التي فرضها اتحاد شندي لاستقبال مباريات النيل والأهلي في الممتاز وقال إن ناديه فوجئ قبل ثلاثة أيام بطلب من اتحاد شندي المحلي لكرة القدم بفرض رسوم عالية على ملعب شندي دون مراعاة لظروف أنديته التي تتحمل تبعات مالية كبيرة في بطولة الدوري الممتاز وأضاف: خاطبناهم بصورة ودية وطلبنا منهم تخفيض المبلغ وأرسلنا خطاباً لاتحاد شندي المحلي حتى يتراجع عن الرسوم العالية التي فرضها علينا وعلى الأندية الزائرة لأنها زيادة غير مبررة لكن اتحاد شندي رد علينا بخطاب أمس وطلب الجلوس معنا بجانب أهلي شندي حتى يتم تخفيض الرسوم وهي الخطوة التي رفضناها لأن الزيادة لم تتم بعد الجلوس معنا وبالتالي يمكن أن يتم التخفيض دون الجلوس معنا ايضاً، وبعد أن شعرنا أن اتحاد شندي لم يتخذ أي خطوة جدية لتخفيض هذه المبالغ الطائلة خاطبنا الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم وطلبنا منه تحويل جميع مبارياتنا لامدرمان ابتداءً من مباراة الفريق أمام المريخ والتي كان مقرراً إقامتها بشندي في الثاني من أغسطس المقبل.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الوزير قلوكما يبارك تأهل شباب الصقور لنهائيات بطولة الأمم بزامبيا



أعرب وزير الشباب والرياضة الأستاذ حيدر قلوكما ووزير الدولة الدكتور حسين حمدي والوكيل دكتور نجم الدين المرضي عن فرحتهم بالانتصار الذي حققه شباب صقور الجديان في مباراة الذهاب أمام نظيره النيجيري وتأهله لنهائيات بطولة كاس الأمم الأفريقية المقامة بزامبيا من العام القادم 2017 وهو انتصار للسودان وشعبه ولمنظومة الرياضة على كافة مؤسساتها وهيئاتها وكياناتها الرسمية والأهلية، وأكدت قيادة الوزارة أن هذا العبور والوصول للنهائيات يملي دوراً لاستكمال مسيرة المنتخب والسعي بكل ما هو متاح لتمكين شباب الصقور من إقامة معسكراته وتنفيذ البرنامج الإعدادي لنبلغ طموحاتنا في هذه البطولة الأفريقية، من جانبه ثمن الخبير محمد صالح وداعة مدير الإدارة العامة للرياضة بالوزارة الانتصار ووصفه بأنه مخاض حقيقي لتضافر الجهود التي تعاونت عليه والتأهل هو وصول السودان لنهائيات تشارك فيها أفضل 16 فريق على مستوى القارة الأفريقية، واستطرد قائلاً جاء تأهل منتخب شباب الصقور على حساب نيجيريا التي لم تغب عن منافسات النهائيات وهي من أقوى المنتخبات الأفريقية والفوز عليها هو انتصار للمدرب الوطني وقدراته وإمكاناته وللجهاز الفني الذي قاده المدرب القدير مبارك سليمان وكل الذين شاركوا في بعثة النصر وتمنى أن تتواصل مسيرة الانتصارات. إلى ذلك أعلنت أمانة الرياضة بالاتحاد الوطني لشباب السودان برئاسة مبشر كرشوم احتفائها ببعثة شباب الصقور ووقفتها داعمة لهذا الانتصار وتعزيز مسيرة المنتخب في نهائيات مشوارها بالبطولة وأكد الأستاذ كرشوم بأن الأمانة والاتحاد بكل قياداته سيقود دوراً أصيلاً جُبل عليه من قبل في تعزيز النجاحات الرياضية ومع منتخب الشباب حتى يستكمل مسيرته نحو النهائيات وقد ظل الاتحاد من قبل وأمانته الرياضية يساند منتخبنا بل يتبنى المبادرات التي تسهم بدورها في الاستنفار الجماهيري وتبلور المواقف في نداءات وطنية يتشكل معها النسيج الاجتماعي في منظومة تتوج انتصاراتنا في المحافل الخارجية.


*

----------


## مغربي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

غياب عبد الصمد عن مباراة المريخ والأمير يثير التساؤلات


 



  أثار غياب عبد الصمد محمد عثمان نائب  رئيس نادي المريخ ورئيس القطاع الرياضي المفاجئ عن مباراة الفريق أمس أمام  الأمير بعد أن كان حضوراً حتى في المران الختامي للفريق استعداداً للمباراة  أثار التساؤلات خاصة وأن عبد الصمد ظل يحرص على متابعة جميع تدريبات  الفريق ورسم غياب عبد الصمد المفاجئ أكثر من علامة استفهام وربطه البعض  بالأزمة الحادة التي اندلعت بينه ومحمد موسى مدير الكرة بالمريخ والذي طالب  عبد الصمد بتحويله للفرق السنية وهي الخطوة التي دفعت محمد موسى لمواجهة  عبد الصمد بصرامة مما جعل الأخير يلوح بالابتعاد لكنه عاد وتابع المران  الختامي بعد أن احتوى جمال الوالي الموقف وبالتالي لا أحد يعرف السبب الذي  جعل عبد الصمد يغيب عن مباراة الأمير.




عايز يكرهنا خلاص زي السنه الفاتت الزول دا قايل أي شيء قروش شيل قروشك واختانا ياخ ف حاجه اسمها فهم وتشاور وصفح يجيب الضغط
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*◀ عناوين صــحــيــفة المريـــخ :

✯ واصل إنتصاراته وإرتفع بنقاطه.
✯ صاروخ جعفر يصيب الأمير في مقتل.
✯ المريخ يعبر مطب البحراوي .. ويواصل الزحف بقوة.
✯ وفد رابطة المريخ بدبي يصل الخرطوم ويلتقي نائب الأمين العام ويعلن المساندة القوية للمجلس

◀ عناوين صــحــيــفة الــصــدى :

✯ المريخ يكسر شوكة الأمير برصاصة إبرا.
✯ برهان تيه يقر بتراجع المستوى ويهاجم التحكيم بعنف.
✯ وإحتجاج جماهيري علي إلغاء هدف اوكرا.
✯ النمور والنيل يخاطبان الإتحاد لتحويل مباراتيهما امام الهلال والمريخ الى ام درمان.
✯ جماهير المريخ تندد بفشل التحكيم وتنتقد اداء خط الدفاع.
✯ غياب مفاجئ لعبد الصمد عن مباراة المريخ والأمير.
✯ تطورات خطيرة في قضية زيادة إيجار استاد شندي..
الأهلي والنيل شندي يطالبان بتحويل مباراتيهما امام الهلال والمريخ إلى امدرمان.

◀ عناوين صــحــيــفة الــــزعــــيــم :

✯ المريخ يهزم الأمير.
✯ والعقرب يساند من مساطب الجماهير.
✯ اداء غير مرضي.. و ابراهيم جعفر أجاد واهدى المريخ أغلى نقاط. ✯ وفضائح هلالية في نيالا.
✯ برهان: واجهنا خصما شرسا .. والأمير في الدورة التانية يختلف .. الثنائي الغاني خذلني.
✯ وحكيم سبع يفسخ تعاقده مع الخرطوم.

◀ عناوين صــحــيــفة الــــزاوية :

✯ هدف (غالي) للهلال في نيالا.. وإبراهيم جعفر يقود المريخ للفوز بهدف.
✯ مستوى المريخ أمام الأمير يثير غضب الجماهير.
✯ برهان يعترف ويؤكد: ينتظرنا عمل كبير.
✯ وكفاح يوصي بالصبر على الفرقة الحمراء.
✯ جابسون: ( صديقي) يتحكم في عودتي.
✯ والزاوية ترصد المواجهة الساخنة بين الوزير ورئيس الإتحاد.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قلم  رياضي    
معتز   الفاضل  
 نقاط بدون إقناع...!!

 ✍  عندما ذكرت(في عمود الأمس)  أن المباراة  أمام الأمير الجديد لم تكن  سهلة ، لم أكن أدعي علم الغيب ولكن أستناداً الى معطيات  بواسطتها لا يكون  التنبؤ صعباً بما يؤول اليه الحال  ،  أتى في مقدمة(  المعطيات )  دوافع   أثبات الذات من قبل العدد الكبير من مشاطيب الفريق الذين  يضمهم الأمير  ومواصلة صحوة الدورة الثانية و تعطيل بطل الدورة له طعم خاص من قبل بقية  الأندية و....و.....و..... ، ولذلك لم يكن الأمر مفاجئاً لكل صاحب عين  فاصحة    .

×   أولاً : التحية لفرقة الأمير البحراوي التي قدمت مستوى ممتاز نالت به الإشادة من قبل الجماهير المريخية قبل مناصريها .

×    أكثر ما يدعوا للحيره أن هذه الفرق تلعب بكل قوة أمام اندية القمة فقط  فقط  وبعد ذلك تعود للركود والأداء الجنائزي أمام بقية فرق الممتاز ليجد  بعدها رؤساء ولاعبي وعشاق الأندية أنفسهم في مواقف حرجة  عندما يطالهم شبح  الهبوط. .

× عدم التقييم يظل المشكلة الأكبر وتحكيم العقل يظل  مطلباً فالثلاث نقاط التي يحاول الفريق   أقتناصها من أندية القمة فأنه   يستطيع أقتلاعها من غيرهما كذلك أذا وفقط أذا أستعد للمباراة مثلما يستعد  للقمة .

× أذا كان للاعب مآرب من اللعب أمام القمة  بطاقة مضاعفة من  أجل خطف الأنظار بقية الوصول لفريقي القمة فليكن  لمجالس الإدارات مآرب  ونظرة مختلفة تتمثل في وجود انديتهم من ضمن أندية المقدمة ويكون ذلك بالحزم  والعزم وتوفير كل المعينات للفريق والأستعداد لكل المباريات بنفس  الاستعدادات التي تسبق  مواجهات  القمة .

×  المستوى الذي ظهر به  الأنيق ليلة البارحة أذا حافظ علية في بقية مباريات الجولة الثانية من  الدوري الممتاز سنشاهده يزاحم  علي المراكز المتقدمة ويضمن الهروب من  المنطقة الخطرة  .

♡  نعلم تماماً أن الفريق حقق المهم وكسب الثلاث  نقاط ، ولكننا في الكوكب الأحمر نفرح فقط بالنقاط التي يصاحبها الأداء  وتحضر فيها المتعة   .

× لو كنا في كوكب سواه لفرحنا وكبرنا بالنقاط حتى ولو كانت مدفوعة الثمن .

   ✍ التوعية النفسية للاعبي المريخ  《بأن الهدف مهما تأخر فانه آتي بلا  محال أذا أجتهدوا  ووظفوا أنفسهم》   لم تكن موجودة حيث ظهر الاستعجال بعد   مرور ربع الساعة الأولى من بداية اللقاء مما أفقد الفريق شكله وجعل  الإرتباك يتسرب لكل لاعبيه  .

× علامات مريخ الجمال ضاعت مع التجريب  الذي ظل يمارسه الجهاز الفني  ،  مما أفقدنا المريخ الذي يخنق خصومه داخل  مناطقهم الدفاعية طوال زمن اللقاء  واليوم تحول الفريق ليخنق حناجر جماهيره  بنظراتهم الى زمن انتهاء  المباراة.

× أكثر من علامة إستفهام توضع  علي أداء نجم المباريات السابقة صلاح نمر فقد كان تائهاً  ؛ (محمد موسى )  تقع عليه  مسؤولية معرفة الأسباب من أجل تسهيل العلاج .....!!!

هل بسبب تركيز ومدح الإعلام له.....؟ 

ام لم يكن جاهز نفسياً ....؟

×   المحترف يجب أن تكون تصرفاته مضبوطة بغض النظر عن أدائه كوفي نال انزار    مجاني بطريقة غريبة لا يمكن أن يقع فيها لاعب  مبتدي (بلعبه للكرة بعد أن  وضها اللاعب لتنفيذ المخالفة )  واوقف هجمة تعد بمثابة ثلاثة أرباع هدف  مشروع ،  عندما قام بتعطيل حارس مرمى الأمير بالقرب من خط التماس  ليفسد  هدف محقق .

×  مهاجمي المريخ مارسوا الأنانية المفرطة طمعاً في
 التسجيل ولم يراعوا لمصلحة المريخ وهنا تكمن اس المشاكل.

× مازالت أطراف المريخ العلة التي لم يجد لها علاج ..

×  مدرب اللياقة ومدرب الأحمال  قف نقطة نظام  حيث أنخفض مستوى اللياقة  البدنية كثيراً في الحصة الثانية ومالت الكفة في الختام للانيق ...

×  دعمنا الشباب وأستبشرنا بهم خيراً ليفأجئنا الثنائي(برهان & محسن )    بعمر بخيت بعد أن تقبلنا المعز محجوب  علي حساب الشبل محمد المصطفي وجمال  الجمال والقادم  أسواء ....

× فقد المريخ لشخصيته حتي وهو يلاعب  متزيلي  فرق الدوري والقادم أصعب لذلك لابد من الاستعداد جيداً ومعالجة  الأخطاء سريعاً فعجلة الدوري الممتاز  لن تتوقف للإصلاح وموقف الفريق لا  يتحمل فقدان نقطة وحيدة.....

×  مازلنا نطالب بالمدرب الأجنبي وما  زالت قناعتنا متؤفره  وثقتنا لم تهتز يوماً في الشباب أصحاب  الدماء   الحاره ولكنهم يحتاجوجن للتوظيف السليم...

✍ مثلما تم  نقض هدف  الفوز الصحيح في مباراة هلال كادقلي بنفس السيناريو تم نقض هدف أوكرا الأصح  من الصحيح بحجة التسلل التي لاتوجد الأ في الخيال المريض.

×  على غير العادة وخلافاً للقانون مباراة (مريخ نيالا ×هلال الخرطوم) تم إسناد ادارتها الي حكم الخرطوم معز أحمد (تمشيطية ).

×  متعودة دائماً كما تم نقض هدف للاهلي شدني في مرمى الهلال بملعبه بحجة  احرازه في الزمن القاتل ، تقاضى حكم الأمس عن ضربة جزاء واضحة أمام عينيه  بحجة أنها في الزمن الصعب .

×  خسر مريخ البحير ثلاث نقاط ولكنه اكتسب  أربعين كشافة ...!!!!

×  خسرت نيالا ثلاث نقاط من رصيد ممثلها ولكنها أكتسبت أثنين ملياااار  (جنيه اناطح  جنيه ).

✍  جْـــرَة ِ___ قًـلُـم ___  أخيرا   :__

♡  أخر خبر :-  مدني بعد محمد طاهر ايلا  اسعارها  غااااااااالية (دولار بس )  ....!!!

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* تحويل مباراتي قمة شندي ضد الهلال و المريخ للخرطوم

كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
طالب ناديي الاهلي شندي و النيل تحويل مباراتيهما ضد الهلال و المريخ الي الخرطوم و ذلك بسبب رفع قيمة ايجار التدريبات دون الجلوس مع النيل و الاهلي و يتوقع ان يحصل النمور و النيل على رد على طلبهما من الاتحاد خلال الساعات المقبلة 

*

----------


## ود البقعة

*حبيبنا كسلاوي ياخي يديك الف عافية على الابداعات الصباحية
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تأجيل طعون الاتحاد العام ضد الوزير

قررت المحكمة الادارية تأجيل النظر في الطعون المقدمة من الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم ضد قرار وزير الشباب والرياضة بإيقاف اجراءات الجمعية العمومية الي يوم الثلاثاء القادم والتي سيتم تحديد جلسة للاستماع لمستشاري الوزارة والاتحاد.

*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*جزاك الله خيرا كسلاوى ومتعك الله بالعافية !!!!
*

----------


## احمر واصفر

*شكرا للاخ الكريم كسلاوي
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كلمــة
عماد الدين عمر الحسن
وتتواصل رباعيات الفرح ..



    أكثر المتفائلين لم يكن يتوقع عبور المنتخب السوداني الشاب الي نهائيات أمم افريقيا للشباب بعد النتيجة التي خرج بها من المباراة الاولي والخسارة داخل الارض بهدفين مقابل هدف أمام نظيره  النيجيري .
    المنافس لم يكن بالخصم الهين ، ولا بالفريق السهل ، بل هو بطل القارة الافريقية في بطولة الامم للشباب في 2005 و2011 ، وهو وصيف كاس العالم للشباب 1989 و2005 .
    كل الظروف والفروض والمعطيات كانت تقود مباشرة الي هزيمة السودان وباكبر عدد من الاهداف ، وكل الترشيحات كانت تصب في مصلحة المنتخب النيجيري صاحب الخبرة الكبيرة في هذه المنافسة ، ولكن الابطال كذبوا كل التوقعات والارهاصات واصطادوا النسور برباعية ولا احلي ولا اجمل .
    عزم الرجال وقوة الشكيمة والاداء القوي جعل الأبطال يغيروا شكل التاريخ ويتغلبوا علي الظروف الطبيعية الصعبة التي خاضوا فيها اللقاء ليسجلوا حضورا للسودان في النهائيات القادمة بزامبيا باذن الله .
    بالخطأ يكتبون في بعض الصحف صغار صقور الجديان ، ولكنهم كبارا في كل شئ ، كبارا في الحضور وفي القتال وفي تحقيق الفوز . كبار في العزم وفي العطاء وفي تحقيق الانجاز .
    شكرا صقور الجديان علي هذا النصر الكبير ، شكرا امير دامر علي صناعة المستحيل ، شكرا مازدا ايوب الكرة السودانية ، شكرا لكم وانتم تحققون هذا الانجاز والفخر للسودان .
    شكرا لكم لانكم ستحلقون مع الكبار في النهائيات لأنكم كبار ، ومن يهزم نيجيريا باربعة اهداف علي ارضها لايمكن ان يكون الا كبيرا .
    منذ صغري وانا أعشق الرقم اربعة لسبب لا أعلمه ، وها هو الان يتسبب في جلب السعادة للكثيرين هذا الرقم الزوجي الحبيب .
    أربعة أهداف سجلها رماة الزعيم بكوستي أمام مريخها الاسبوع الماضي أعادت الفريق لسكة الانتصارات وللعروض الجميلة وفتحت الطريق أمام المزيد من الانتصارات .
    وأربعة أهداف أودعها  هلال الابيض قبل أيام في مرمي الهلال امدرمان ، وهي أهداف سعدنا بها أيما سعادة ، ليس نكاية في الهلال ولا شماته كما يظنون فلا غرابة أن يخسر الهلال باربعة وقد حدث ذلك مرارا من قبل ، ولكن لأ نها أعادت الامل للزعيم في المنافسة علي اللقب بعد ان تقلص فارق النقاط .
    وهاهو منتخب الشباب يودع أربعة أهداف أيضا في مرمي منتخب نيجيريا ويعود ببطاقة التأهل من أرض الخصم العنيد ، ليعيد الامل ايضا للكرة السودانية لاعادة امجادها وتألقها السابق في المحافل الافريقية .
    التخطيط السليم واتاحة الفرص لهذا المنتخب بالاعداد القوي والتجارب الودية الدولية هي طريق السودان للتألق في نهائيات زامبيا باذن الله .
    هذا المنتخب يمثل أمل السودان ومستقبله الواعد متي ما وجد الاهتمام من قبل الجهات المختصة والاعداد السليم المتواصل .
    نكتب قبل مبارة الهلال أمام مريخ نيالا ، وبالطبع قبل مباراة الزعيم أمام الامير البحراوي ونتمني ألاّ تكون مكرمة الكاردينال المليارية قد أثرت علي نتيجة المباراة الاولي ، وأن يكون الزعيم قد أفلح  في الظفر بنقاط المباراة  الثانية .
    لا نسئ الظن باحد والعياذ بالله ، ولا نتهم الكاردينال بمحاولة شراء الذمم ، ولكن الذي لاشك فيه أن الهدايا تميت القلوب أو تليين قساوتها علي اقل تقدير .



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بعد مباراة دون المستوى
المريخ يضع حداً لصمود الأمير برصاصة ابراهيم جعفر



وضع المريخ حداً لصمود الأمير الذي كان يقود المباراة حتى منتصف شوطها الثاني نحو التعادل بهدف لكل عندما تمكن ابراهيم جعفر من تسجيل هدف الفوز للأحمر في الدقيقة 68 في المباراة التي جمعت بين الفريقين مساء أمس بالقلعة الحمراء لحساب الجولة 20 من بطولة الدوري الممتاز، وبرغم الانتصار الذي تحقق لم يقدم المريخ المستوى المقنع وكان قريباً من خسارة نقطتين على الأقل عندما ظهر خط دفاعه بمستوى متواضع ووقع في العديد من الأخطاء وتاه الوسط تماماً وكان كوفي الحسنة الوحيدة في المباراة ليستفيد المريخ من هذا الفوز في المضي قدماً في ملاحقة الهلال ليرفع رصيده إلى 46 نقطة ويبقى الامير في نقاطه الـ17.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جماهير المريخ تندد بفشل التحكيم وتنتقد أداء خط الدفاع





 


برغم أن المريخ لم يظهر بالمستوى  المطلوب لكن جماهيره كانت كالعادة في قمة التشجيع الداوي على مدار الشوطين  وساعدت الفريق على التماسك في أصعب لحظات المباراة ولعبت دوراً بارزاً في  الانتصار الذي تحقق برغم أن الجماهير انتقدت بحدة الأخطاء القاتلة التي وقع  فيها المدافعون خاصة صلاح نمر الذي اهتز على غير العادة ووقع في ثلاثة  أخطاء كبيرة ولم يظهر بالمستوى الرفيع الذي قدمه مع الأحمر في جميع  المباريات التي ظهر فيها مثلما واصل مازن شمس الفلاح رحلة الأداء المتواضع  وكان ثغرة كبيرة في الجهة اليمنى في حين كان ضفر الحسنة الوحيدة في خط  الدفاع وتحمل العبء الأكبر في المباراة، كذلك انتقدت جماهير المريخ بشدة  طاقم التحكيم الذي أدار المباراة ورأت أنه سعى بشتى السبل من أجل فرض  التعادل على الأحمر بعد أن عطّل العديد من الهجمات للمريخ برايات ظالمة  واستكمل حلقات الظلم بحرمان المريخ من هدف صحيح سجله أوكراه لذلك  ظلت الجماهير الحمراء تهتف بعد نهاية المباراة بالفشل الذريع للتحكيم  وتحذير لجنة التحكيم من المضي قدماً في استهداف الحكام للأحمر في مقبل  المباريات.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*برهان: الحكم كان أسوأ مافي المباراة وحرمنا من هدف صحيح لأوكراه

أقر  برهان تية المدير الفني للمريخ بأن فريقه لم يكن في الموعد ولم يظهر  بالشكل المطلوب في مباراة الأمس أمام الأمير وأرجع الأمر للاعتماد على  مجموعة كبيرة من اللاعبين الذين تنقصهم الخبرة لأن الأحمر الآن في مرحلة  بناء فريق جديد لافتاً إلى أن هذه المرحلة صعبة للغاية وأن البناء لا يتم  بين ليلة وضُحاها مطالباً الجماهير بالصبر على هذه المجموعة الواعدة, وقال  برهان إنه يعذر خط دفاعه الذي وقع في العديد من الأخطاء ولم يظهر بالمستوى  المميز الذي كان عليه في آخر مباراتين أمام المريخ والرابطة بكوستي مشيراً  إلى أن خط الدفاع لعب تحت ضغط لا مثيل له بسبب الضعف البائن في خط الوسط  والذي لم يقم بالمساندة الدفاعية كما ينبغي وترك خط الدفاع يتحمل العبء  الأكبر في المباراة, وشن برهان تية هجوماً عنيفاً على حكم المباراة وقال  إنه أدارها بمستوى متواضع للغاية وأضاف: الحكم كان أسوأ مافي المباراة لأنه  عطّل العديد من الهجمات الخطيرة لمصلحة الأحمر بصافرات ظالمة وعكس العديد  من الحالات وحرم المريخ من هدف صحيح سجله أوكراه الذي لم يكن في وضعية  تسلل.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كفاح صالح: قدمنا مباراة كبيرة والمريخ يعتمد على مجموعة شابة ومميزة 

 

 أشاد كفاح صالح مدرب الأمير البحراوي  بالمستوى الرفيع الذي قدمه فريقه أمام المريخ مشيراً إلى أن الأمير وبرغم  الخسارة قدم مباراة ممتازة وكان قريباً من تحقيق الفوز إن لم يكن التعادل  لولا سوء الطالع الذي لازم لاعبيه في العديد من الفرص السهلة وأضاف:  المباراة أصبحت حكاية من الماضي بالنسبة لنا وقفلنا هذا الملف وسنعمل بجدية  من أجل الاستفادة من كل السلبيات التي صاحبت الأداء في مباراة المريخ  لتقديم الفريق في أفضل حالاته حتى يواصل رحلة الانتصارات في مقبل  المباريات، وكشف كفاح عن تغييره لطريقة اللعب التي كان يعتمد عليها بعد  تسجيل ابراهيم جعفر لهدف المباراة الوحيد  وأضاف: حولت طريقة اللعب إلى  هجومية وكل التبديلات كانت داعمة لهذه الطريقة من أجل العودة للمباراة  وإحراز هدف التعادل لكن المريخ عرف كيف يحافظ على الانتصار الذي حققه،  وعلّق كفاح على مستوى الأحمر وقال إن المريخ الآن في مرحلة بناء فريق جديد  ومتميز لأنه يعتمد على مجموعة شابة وموهوبة يمكن أن تقدم له الكثير وأضاف:  أقول هذا الحديث بدون مجاملة لأحد لأن الأمير الآن في أفضل حالاته ورغم ذلك  قبل الخسارة أمام المريخ بفضل المجهود الكبير الذي بذلته العناصر الشابة  بالفرقة الحمراء.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تحويل مباراة الاهلي مدني والهلال العاصمي لتلعب عصرا

ديربي سبورت :مدني
متابعة : محمد حسن

أصدر مجلس ادارة النادي الاهلي ودمدني قرارا قضى بتحويل مباراته المرتقبة امام الهلال العاصمي يوم الجمعة المقبل لتلعب عصرا بدلا من المساء.. ومن جانب اخر ستعقد الادارة اجتماعا مهما مع السيد / معتصم عبد السلام رئيس الاتحاد المحلي لكرة القدم بخصوص مباريات الفريق المقبلة وازمة دخل المباريات القليل جدا والمنصرفات الكبيرة التي يصرفها الاتحاد المحلي نظير ترتيبه لمباريات الفريق واذا استمر الاتحاد المحلي في نهجه المتبع فربما تنقل مباريات الفريق الى الكاملين او المناقل
– ديربي سبورت ستراقب ما يحدث في الاجتماع المرتقب لتوافيكم بمخرجاته إن شاء الله

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حروف حمراء
 احمد محمد صالح
 فضحية تحكيمية جديدة 


 *شهدت الجولة ال ظ¢ظ، من الدوري المنحاز العديد من فضائح حكام صلاح أهمها ما حدث في مباراة نيالا التي جمعت الهلال بمريخ البحير والتي شهدت تغابن الحكم عن ركلتي جزاء  لأصحاب الأرض سيؤكدها لكم الخبير سيحة في حلقة الجمعة بأذن الله . 
 ولم يكن حكم مباراة المريخ والأمير بأفضل حالا من حكم نيالا  حيث رفض  الحكم المغمور  إحستاب ركلة جزاء واضحة للمريخ في الشوط الأول عقب تسديدة  عنكبة التي  لمست يد مدافع الأمير وغيرت مسارها 
 بخلاف العنف الزائد للاعبي الأمير والذي فقد المريخ بسببه ألوك دون ان ينذرهم الحكم 
 دا كلو كوم و رأية صديق الطريفي الذي رفض ثلاث أهداف صحيحة للمريخ بداعي التسلل كوم أخر 
 بصراحة ما يحدث من مهازل تحكيمية في الدوري المنحاز بغرض أهداء اللقب  للوصيف أصبحت واضحة وضوح الشمس لذلك أكرر ما ذكرته سابقا وهو تسليم  بطولة  الدوري للفتي المدلل منذ الأن حتي نستمتع بعدها بكرة قدم خالية من الدسائس  والمليارات 
 * نعود لمباراة  المريخ والامير والتي أنتهت لصالح المريخ بهدف أبراهيم جعفر  و التي تعتبر   الحسنة الوحيدة في المباراة حيث غاب لاعبي المريخ تماما ولم نشاهد سوي  أشباه بزي المريخ يلعبون بتهاون و إستهتار وبدون مسئولية ولولا الحظ لما  كسب الفريق النقاط الثلاث 
 * لاعبي المريخ أدخلوا الأمير في أجواء  المباراة بأضاعة رماته عنكوب وكوفي ورمضان و أوكرا  لأسهل الفرص ومجاراتهم  لللاعبي الأمير في طريقة  لعبهم العشوائي الذي يعتمد علي الأرسال  الطويل
  * الثنائي الفني لم يكونا موفقين في أختيار التشكيلة خاصة في خط الوسط  عندما بدءا بعمر بخيت البعيد عن المشاركات بدل المجتهد محمد الرشيد فكانت  النتيجة توهان في خط الوسط والإعتماد علي الكرات الطويلة التي أفقدت المريخ  قوته
 * نمر و وليد بدر الدين و كوفي لاعبون لم يكونوا في يومهم وكانوا خصما علي الفريق طيلة فترة المباراة 
 عنكبة و ضفر و ابراهيم جعفر و  المعز  كانوا مميزين للغاية و قدموا مستوي مميز قادوا به المريخ للفوز 
 * حضور جماهيري ضعيف يشبه أداء اللاعبين الشين  في المباراة لما هذا التخازل يا صفوة والفريق يحتاجكم 
 * المهم في مباراة الأخطاء الفردية  والمهزلة التحكيمية كانت الثلاث نقاط ونتمني ان يستفيد منه الجهاز الفني في مقبل المباريات 
 * للحروف بقايا *
 مبروك لصغار الجديان بقيادة النعسان الفنان الذي نجح في ق

*

----------


## kampbell

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

القول الفصل
ياسر بشير
رقم مُذهل لمُحسن وبرهان

* أشرنا أمس إلى أن الثنائي الوطني – برهان تية ومحسن سيد- مدربا المريخ أشركا ثلاثة وعشرين لاعباً في غضون خمس مباريات في الدوري الممتاز وأفلحا في تحقيق الفوز ثلاث مرات وتعادلا في مرة وخسرا (جولة).
* ربما لم يشهد المريخ منذ فترة طويلة مشاركة هذا العدد الكبير من اللاعبين في موسم كامل دعك من خمس مباريات وهذه تُحسب للثنائي الوطني الرهيب.
* بل يشهد التأريخ أن المريخ ولظروف الاصابات أحرز بطولة كأس الكؤوس الأفريقية بستة عشر لاعباً فقط.
* الرقم مذهل حقيقة، وقياسي، ويتطلب وقفة وقراءة فنية، وتحليلية عميقة.
* أستطيع أن أقول أن الثنائي – برهان، ومحسن- كادا أو أنهيا بالفعل فرّمالة التشكيلة الثابتة التي يعتبرها البعض السبب الرئيسي في التفوق ومواصلة الإنتصارات.
* ولو أردنا الدقة يمكن القول أن التشكيلة لم تتأثر بالمشاركات المتنوعة والمتعددة للاعبين بل منحت الفريق ميزة وفرة البدائل، والخيارات.
* كما أنها رفعت الروح المعنوية لجميع اللاعبين فكل لاعب وجد فرصته، وأثبت ذاته، وصنع جماهيرته.
* على سبيل المثال تألق من الجدد – فقط- صلاح نمر، محمد الرشيد، وابراهيم جعفر، ووليد علاء الدين، ثم خالد النعسان واستعاد ابراهومة ومازن الثقة.
* وعلى صعيد الجماهير فقد أطمئنت على المستقبل اللسّة سنينو بعاد.
* كل ذلك ما كان ليحدث لولا جرأة وتفطّن ثنائي الجهاز الفني.
* نعود لذكر اللاعبين الذين شاركوا في المباريات الخمس ويمكن حصرهم في المساحة التالية.
* في حراسة المرمى لعب أثنان هما: المعز محجوب وجمال سالم.
* وفي الدفاع لعب ثمانية هم: عطرون، ضُفر، أمير، مصعب، وليد بدر الدين، مازن، صلاح نمر، وبخيت خميس.
* وفي الوسط لعب تسعة هم: علاء الدين يوسف، ابراهيم جعفر، محمد الرشيد، ابراهومة، عمر بخيت، كوفي، رمضان، ألوك أكيج، وخالد النعسان.
* وفي الهجوم لعب أربعة هم: أوكرا، بكري المدينة، عنكبة، وعبده جابر.
* هناك لاعبون شاركوا في مباراة القمة وتخلفوا بسبب الإصابة فوجدنا بدائلهم بحيث لم نشعر بوحشة الغياب.
* كما حدث الغياب لنجوم آخرين وفي مباريات أُخر فوجدنا من يعوض غيابهم بكل سهولة ويُسر.
* وما يجب أن نضيفه أن هؤلاء اللاعبين لم يلعبوا باستادهم حتى الآن، ومع ذلك حافظوا على تميزهم، وزادوا من حظوظ الفريق في العودة لصدارة الدوري الممتاز.
* لو أن محسن وبرهان وجدا السانحة المناسبة، وأشرفا على إعداد الفريق منذ بداية الموسم لوجدنا الآن مريخاً قوياً وربما ظل باقياً في البطولات الأفريقية حتى الآن.
* لكن للأسف ماتزال عقدة الأجنبي مُسيطرة على أذهان الكثيرين.
* رغم النجاحات التي تتحقق على يدي الثنائي فهناك من يشير بإستمرار للإستعانة بالخبرة الأجنبية رغم أن هذه الخبرة لم نجد من ورائها شيئاً ملموساً.
* الخبرة الأجنبية هذه أمس القريبة دي أخدت علقة من هلال الابيض على يد لالوب بلدنا (ابراهومة).
* لالوب بلدنا وقنقليز أهلنا.
* مشاركة ثلاثة وعشرون لاعباً مع المريخ في خمس مباريات رقم قياسي يستحق أن يُسجل وأن تحتفي به الصحافة المريخية.





يازول قوووووووم لف  دا يعني انجاز  فريق  منتهي  و مدربين قاعدين في السهله  و الله اعلام المريخ دا هو المدمر الفريق 

هل هذا  فريق  كل واحد لاعب براهوا و ما عارف يعمل شنو علي قول المصريين لاعبين بخطه الليستلم الكور يزقها لقدام 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*توقيع رياضي
معاوية الجاك
مريخاب مصالح ..

* يتحدث البعض عن وجود بعض المريخاب ضمن مجموعة الفريق أول ركن عبد الرحمن سر الختم ليبرروا دعم رئيس الهلال الأسبق في ترشيحه لرئاسة الإتحاد العام.

* نحترم أصحاب هذا الرأي.. وسنحترمهم أكثر لو ذكروا بوضوح وشجاعة أنهم يدعمون مجموعة سر الختم لأجل أجندة خاصة بهم ولكن لأجل مصلحة المريخ فلا يمكن تصديقهم بأي حال.

* المريخاب الموجودين ضمن مجموعة رئيس الهلال الاسبق مع مطلق إحترامنا لسعادة الفريق دكتور طارق عثمان الطاهر والعقيد صديق صالح فنقول أن من بينهم من ترشح (إشباعاً لرغباته الخاصة) في التواجد ضمن منظومة الإتحاد العام وليس لأجل المريخ.

* ماذا قدم هؤلاء للمريخ وهم ضمن المجموعة الحالية بقيادة الدكتور معتصم جعفر ؟ لا شيء .. بل تأذى المريخ من وجودهم كثيراً لأنهم في الأساس لا تهمهم مصلحة المريخ بقدرما تهمهم مصالحهم الخاصة.

* بل هناك من يصر على ملاحقة المريخ وإيذائه بشدة لأجل تصفية حسابات خاصة مع جمال الوالي.

* على المريخاب عدم التصديق أو الإنسياق وراء ما يردده التابعون لمجموعة سر الختم بأنهم مريخاب وحريصون على حماية مصلحة المريخ .. هؤلاء حريصون على دخول الإتحاد بأي طريقة حتى لو كانت على جسد المريخ فلا تصدقوهم أبداً.

* من تأذى المريخ من وجودهم غير مؤهلين بالحديث عن مريخيتهم لأجل إستعطاف أهل المريخ فهؤلاء لديهم دخول الإتحاد غاية والمريخ وسيلة للوصول لهذه الغاية.

* ذكرناها قبلاً ونكررها اليوم وغداً.. أننا ضد وجود الإتحاد العام الحالي بقيادة معتصم جعفر ونتمتى زواله اليوم قبل الغد ولكن ليس لدرجة أن يكون البديل سر الختم.

توقيعات متفرقة ..

* بلا داعٍ وبلا مسوغ منطقي هاجمنا نائب رئيس المريخ ورئيس القطاع الرياضي خلال معسكر الفريق الأخير بمدينة كنانة ووصفنا بعبارات غريبة رغم أننا لم نتطرق لسيرته من قريب ولا من بعيد وتوقفنا تماماً عن التعرض له.

* هذا الشخص ظل يؤكد عند كل إشراق أنه شخصية تعشق الخلافات وتعشق البلبلة وإحداث التوتر وربما هناك شيء ما في تركيبته النفسية يقوده لمثل هذه الأشياء وهذه ليست قضيتنا.

* من كوارث اللجنة الحالية وجود الشخص الخلافي الذي حقق الرقم القياسي في المشاكل وإرتكاب الأخطاء ورغم ذلك يصر الأخ جمال الوالي على الإحتفاظ به في المنصب الأكثر حساسية وليعلم الوالي أن وجود الخلافي في منصبه الحالي يعني التوتر والحياة في أجواء عكرة وصداع مستمر وبالتالي سيتضر المريخ كثيراً من وجوده وسيتحمل الوالي تبعات هرجلة هذا الشخص لأنه أصبح مكشوفاً للجميع.

* إشتبك الخلافي مع عنكبة في كادوقلي ومرت الحادثة وماتت.. ولكن الخلافي عاد ونفى الحادثة عبر الصحف وكذب من يرددون الحادثة رغم أنها حدثت ليعيد إنتاج الأزمة مما يكشف فقدان الكياسة الإدارية التي  يعاني منها الرجل.

* أصر الخلافي على إبعاد محمد موسى والحادثة موثقة وعاد وأنكرها وذرف الدموع أمام قدامى اللاعبين.. وأقدم على إلغاء إستدعاء بكري المدينة وداس على قرار زملائه الجماعي وعاد وأنكر إلغائه للقرار مما يكشف حجم التناقضات ولا نريد القول حجم الكذب.

* الخلافي يصر على إفتعال المشاكل مع محمد موسى حتى يخلو له الجو للجلوس على دكة البدلاء وظل يقلل من قدر وقيمة منصبه بتواجده المستمر في كل التدريبات ليقف على تفاصيل هي من صميم عمل مدير الكرة مثل تسليم ترحيل اللاعبين ولكن الرجل يصر على إخراج النثرية من جيبة ليستعرض بها أمام الجميع مما جلب عليه التندر والضحك..

* رفقاً بالمريخ وجمهوره المسكين يا والي وأبعد هذا الشخص عن فريق الكرة.

* لم نشاهد مباراة الأهلي مدني وأهلي شندي بالجزيرة ولكن وارد الأخبار أن حكم المباراة (لا ندري إسمه) كان متميزاً للغاية على غير العادة كما عودنا حكام صلاح واشاد به حتى أهل سيد الأتيام رغم خسارتهم للمباراة على أرضهم.

* مباراة قمة في الرتابة والملل بين المريخ والامير ومما زادها سوءا حكم الخرطوم الضعيف والجاهل بأمور التحكيم الأمين.

* حكم كاد ان يتسبب في كارثة بسبب ادائه السيء والقبيح .. أما رجل الراية الأول فيبدو انه تلقى أوامر برفع الراية دون توقف .. وتسبب رجل الراية الأول الجاهل بقانون اللعبة في الغاء هدف صحيح لأوكرا بسبب راية متخلفة.

* المريخ ظهر تائهاً منذ بداية المباراة وحتى نهايتها ولم يكن هناك سوى ابراهيم جعفر والمعز محجوب.

* يا برهان لماذا الاصرار علي إشراك ابراهومة البعيد عن الجاهزية البدنية .. ولماذا لم يشرك برهان ومحسن وليد في المحور ما دام اصبح بخيت جاهزاً للمشاركة.

* صلاح نمر ظهر بمستوى مغاير لمستواه السابق وما قدمه من قبل يغفر له ونأمل من نمر العودة لسابق مستواه.

* أرضية الملعب تعاني وتحتاج الى عمل كبير من الأخ دحية.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*النجم للرجم
التجاني محمد احمد
المعز احمد ينقذ الهلال في نيالا

* لم يكن الحكم المعز احمد موفقاً يوما في كل مبارياته التي يديرها للهلال و لا اعتقد ان الهلال سيخسر اي مباراة يكون هذا الحكم غير المتطور متواجداً فيها و اداءه داخل الملعب و كأنه يلعب ضمن تشكيلة الهلال

* اما الاستديو التحليلي لقناة النيلين فحدث و لا حرج و مذيع يخطئ في اسم ضيفه اسماعيل عطا المنان فيصبح الكوتش اسماعيل على حسب رؤية المذيع اسامة عطا المنان امين خزينة الاتحاد

* و لا اعلم كيف يمتدح المذيع تصوير و اخراج مباراة غريبة في النقل فهل شاهد هذا الجميع مباراة لم يشاهدها الناس في قناة النيلين و هل شاهدنا اي اعادة للقطة مثل اصطدام الكرة بمدافع الهلال في يده داخل منطقة الجزاء او اعاد المخرج لمسة اليد التى احتسبها المعز على معاوية فداسي

* المعز احمد الحكم الغير متطور تجاهل احتساب ركلة جزاء في الشوط الاول حين اصطدمت الكرة بيد مدافع الهلال و احتسب مخالفة في وسط الملعب حين لمست يد لاعب وسط المريخ نيالا الكرة التى سددها اطهر الطاهر

* تجاهل المعز لمسة يد مدافع الهلال داخل منطقة الجزاء حين اصطدمت يده بالكرة  و تجاهل اشهار بطاقة صفراء في وجه معاوية فداسي حين لمس الكرة بيده و اعتبرها المعز مخالفة عادية

* المعز احمد لا ينصف اى فريق يلعب ضد الهلال و دوما تجده فاقد للياقة البدنية و لا يكون قريبا من الكرة و لا يكون سريعا في قراراته لذلك تجد كل مباراة يخوضا الهلال يتضرر المنافس اذا ادارها المعز احمد

* الاستديو التحكيمي الذي يحلل فيه الحكم عبد الرحمن درمه لم ينصف مريخ نيالا بتجاهل درمة لحالة مدافع الهلال الذي اصطدمت الكرة بيده و تجاهل ايضا عندما لمس فداسي الكرة بيده و لم يشهر المعز البطاقة الصفراء للاعب

*  و كالعادة في مباراة المريخ الحكم الامين الهادي حاول جاهداً ان لا يعطي المريخ حقه و استبسل ليسلب المريخ حقه في الفوز داخل القلعة الحمراء و وسط جماهير النادي الكبير

* اصطدم مهاجم الامير بالمعز محجوب و سقط المعز و الحكم الامين الهادي يتفرج و لم يأمر بايقاف اللعب لاسعاف المعز الساقط على الارض

* احرز اوغستين اوكرا هدفا و لم يكن في موقف تسلل عندما مرر ابراهيم جعفر كرة خلف مدافعي الامير فتحرك اوكرا بعد ان مرر ابراهيم وسدد و احرز هدف جميل و لكن الحكم لم يكن يرغب في زيادة غلة المريخ

* الاعادة كشفت الحكم و وضحت ان الحكم نقض هدف صحيح للمريخ و لكن كيف يتخلى حكام صلاح عن عادتهم و يعطوا كل ذي حق حقه و يعدلوا

* اذا لم يحسم مجلس المريخ فوضى حكام صلاح لن ينصلح الحال و على صلاح احمد صالح ان يعلم ان المريخ نادي كبير و ما يحدث من حكامه المغمورين ضعيفي الشخصية يجب ان يكون له حدود

* سؤال برئ : متى يتوقف حكام صلاح عن مساعدة نادي الفايتمينات الالمانية و يحكموا بالعدل و يعطوا كل ذي حق حقه 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* رحيق رياضي
احمد محمد الحاج
سيناريو سيكافا 2009 كاد أن يتكرر

* كل من تابع لقاء الأمس بين المريخ والأمير تسلل إلى نفسه الخوف وانتابته الريبة من فشل الأحمر في عبور فريق يحتل المرتبة (الخامسة عشرة) بروليت دوري سوداني الممتاز بعد أن صام عن التهديف لأكثر من ساعة كاملة وفشل في ترجمة الفرص العديدة التي أتيحت للاعبيه.

*  مباراة كان عنوانها الرئيسي شقين أساسيين الأول (إهدار) مقنن للفرص والثاني (إهمال) دفاعي منقطع النظير.

*  دفاع المريخ قدّم واحدة من أسوأ مبارياته على الإطلاق وكاد مرمى المعز أن يستقبل أكثر من هدف بسبب سوء التمركز لكل من (ضفر ونمر) إضافة للهرجلة الغريبة التي أدى بها رباعي الخط الخلفي المباراة بتركهم للمساحات وعدم تقيدهم بالمراكز.

*  أضف إلى ذلك (الإستهتار) الشديد والذي يستحق عليه الثنائي ضفر ونمر المحاسبة والمساءلة بعد أن حاولا الإستعراض في أكثر من مناسبة في كيفية إخراج الكرة من المنطقة المحرمة هذا غير التقدّم للأمام دون مبرر خلال هجمات متحركة تاركين المساحات خلفهما وعلى مرأى من الجهاز الفني دون أن يفتح الله عليه بأي تدخّل للتصحيح .

*  طرفا الملعب مازن ووليد بدر الدين الأول قام بطلعة أو إثنتين للأمام بينما لم يفلح اللاعب وليد بدر الدين والذي شغل مركز الظهير الأيسر في إرسال أية كرة عرضية مع الإشارة لنقطة مهمة جداً وهى أن وليد بدر الدين يلعب بقدمه (اليمنى) في مركز الظهير الأيسر لذلك يجد صعوبة بالغة في إرسال الكرات العرضية.

*  حتى لاعبي الوسط أتاحوا حرية الحركة للاعبي الأمير كالعادة وتركوا لهم المساحات لتناقل الكرة وبناء الهجمات بسبب غياب (الضغط) على حامل الكرة رغم اجتهادات ابراهيم جعفر الذي لعب وحيداً في ظل محدودية حركة (عمر بخيت) وغياب الدور الدفاعي لكوفي واوكرا بعد دخوله بديلاً لالوك.

*  أما الشق الهجومي فيمكننا أن نمنحه الدرجة (100) في جانب الوصول لمرمى الخصم و (صفر ضخم) في ترجمة الفرص إلى أهداف بعد أن تبارى كل من رمضان وعنكبة واوكرا في إهدار الفرص أمام الحارس أبو عشرين.

*  شخصياً توقعت تكرار سيناريو مباراة نهائي سيكافا في العام (2009) أمام اتراكو الرواندي بعد أن أهدر الأحمر عددية وافرة من الفرص المواتية للتسجيل في المباراة المذكورة وخرج في نهاية المطاف خاسراً من فريق هزمه في الدور الأول (بالستة).

*  عشرون دقيقة لم يصل فيها المريخ لمرمى الأمير وشابت العاب العشوائية والإرسال الطويل بإستثناء توغلين لكوفي عبر الجهة اليسرى دون فعالية.

*  وجد المريخ (6) ضربات ركنية ولم يستثمر أي منها وهو جانب مظلم في الشق الهجومي يحتاج للمراجعة والتصحيح وبناء استراتيجية التعاقدات الرئيسية منذ الآن.

*  في الدقيقة (21) أهدر رمضان عجب أولى الفرص بعد تلقيه تمريرة رائعة من عنكبة وضعته أمام ابو عشرين فأطاح بها خارج الخشبات الثلاث.

*  الدقيقة (22) إنفراد آخر لرمضان وإهدار جديد تبعها بتنفيذ أناني جداً لكرة وصلته من عنكبة في الدقيقة (26).

*  الدقيقة الثانية العاشرة من الشوط الثاني أهدر اوكرا هدفاً محققاً وهو مواجه لمرمى الأمير أيضاً بعد عرضية كوفي المتقنة.

*  رمضان عجب يهدر من جديد في الدقيقة (46) وهو في حالة انفراد أخرى بعد تمريرة عنكبة.

*  عنكبة نفسه عبس له الحظ في تسديدة قوية في الدقيقة (48) ردتها عارضة ابو عشرين بعد توغّل مميز.

*  ولكنه جاء وأهدر كرة أخرى في الدقيقة (53) بعد عرضية كوفي أيضاً.

*  (ست) ركنيات و (سبع) فرص مواتية للتسجيل لم يستفد منها المريخ خلال تسعين دقيقة مؤشّر خطير جداً وغياب تام للبصمة التدريبية.

*  نقاط المباراة كانت في طريقها للضياع لولا تدخّل الحل الفردي عبر (التسديد) من خارج منطقة الجزاء عن طريق النجم الأول في المباراة (ابراهيم جعفر) بعد عرضية كوفي.

*  ارتفع مستوى عنكبة خلال مباراة الأمس فأجاد التوغّل والإختراق وهيأ عدداً من الفرص لرمضان عجب.

*  أرضية استاد المريخ ظهرت مخجلة للغاية بعد أن أصيب عدد من أجزائها بالثعلبة وتسبب طول النجيل في اعتراض حركة الكرة وكاد الأمير أن يحرز هدف التقدّم بسبب سوء ارضية الملعب بعد أن تغيرت احدى الكرات أمام صلاح نمر.

*  في ظل عزوف الخط الامامي في ترجمة الفرص إلى أهداف لماذا لا يمنح الجهاز الفني المهاجم أحمد فرح فرصة للمشاركة بدلاً من إهدار التغييرين الثابتين (الوك) باوكرا وابراهومة بكوفي؟

*  حاجة أخيرة كده :: كوفي وعنكبة يصنعان ورمضان واوكرا يهدران.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*برهان : الحصول علي نقاط الامير مكسب 
â€«
ï؛چï»›ï؛ھ ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï؛ھï»³ï؛® ï؛چï»ںï»”ï»¨ï»² ï»ںï» ï»¤ï؛®ï»³ï؛¦ ï؛‘ï؛®ï»«ï؛ژï»¥ ï؛—ِï»´َّï؛” ï»“ï»° ï؛—ï؛¼ï؛®ï»³ï؛¢ ï»‹ï»کï؛گ ï»£ï؛’ï؛ژï؛­ï؛چï؛“ ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï؛®ï»³ï؛¦ ï»­ï؛چï»·ï»£ï»´ï؛® ï؛چï»›ï؛ھ ï؛چï»¥ ï؛چï»·ï»£ï»´ï؛® ï»“ï؛®ï»³ï»– ï»£ï؛¤ï؛کï؛®ï»، ï»­ï»—ï؛ھ ï»‡ï»¬ï؛® ï»“ï»² ï؛چï»ںï؛ھï»­ï؛­ ï؛چï»ںï؛œï؛ژï»§ï»² ï؛‘ï؛¼ï»®ï؛­ï؛“ ï؛ƒï»“ï»€ï»‍ ï»£ï»¤ï؛ژ ï؛‘ï؛ھï؛ƒ ï»‹ï» ï»´ï»ھ ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï»®ï؛³ï»¢، ï»­ï»ںï»کï؛ھ ï»›ï؛ژï»§ï؛– ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï؛’ï؛ژï؛­ï؛چï؛“ ï؛چï»ںï»´ï»®ï»، ï؛ƒï»£ï؛ژï»£ï»ھ ï؛»ï»Œï؛’ï؛” ï»­ï»ںï»¬ï؛¬ï؛چ ï»³ï»Œï؛کï؛’ï؛® ï؛چï»ںï؛¤ï؛¼ï»®ï»‌ ï»‹ï» ï»° ï؛چï»ںï»¨ï»کï؛ژï»پ ï؛چï»ںï»œï؛ژï»£ï» ï؛” ï»£ï»¨ï»ھ ï»£ï»œï؛´ï؛گ ." ï»­ï؛ƒï؛؟ï؛ژï»‘ ï؛‘ï؛®ï»«ï؛ژï»¥ ï؛‘ï؛„ï»¥ ï»«ï»¨ï؛ژï»™ ï؛‘ï»Œï؛¾ ï؛چï»ںï»¼ï»‹ï؛’ï»´ï»¦ ï؛چï»ںï؛¬ï»³ï»¦ ï»³ï»Œï؛کï»¤ï؛ھ ï»‹ï» ï»´ï»¬ï»¢ ï؛چï»ںï»”ï؛®ï»³ï»– ï»»ï»³ï»کï»®ï»£ï»®ï؛چ ï؛‘ï؛ژï»·ï؛©ï»­ï؛چï؛­ ï؛چï»ںï؛کï»œï؛کï»´ï»œï»´ï؛” ï»›ï»¤ï؛ژ ï»³ï»¨ï؛’ï»گï»² ï»£ï؛ژ ï؛ںï»Œï»‍ ï؛چï»ںï»”ï؛®ï»³ï»– ï»“ï»² ï؛£ï؛ژï»ںï؛” ï؛—ï»®ï»«ï؛ژï»¥

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*من هنا وهناك
هيثم صديق
أبحث عن فضولي

في مجلة ماجد هناك مسابقة

شخصية اسمها فضولي

بيكون مدسوس في صفحة ما

مطلوب منك ان تجده

امس قضينا يومنا كله نفتش

العصر كنا نفتش للكرة التي لا تظهرها الكاميرا

كنا نتابع بكاميرا موبايل هاوي في مظاهرة

واحد من نيالا قال لي ده ما استاد نيالا

حوصوا بيهو

وفوق ده المحلل اساعيل عطا المنان

ال ال ال ال… بعلق في ال دقيقة

و

جاء المساء

قلنا مع النسيم العليل يزيد وجدنا

نوم عينينا اصبح قليل

قدم المريخ اسوأ اداء يمكن ان يقدم

بحثنا عن حارس مرمى فوجدنا اخطاء لا تعد

بحثنا عن صلاح نمر فظهر لينا زي صلاح الجزولي

بحثنا عن طرف يمين…لقينا واحد شغال بفقه اكفتها

طرف شمال خلانا نحن لمصعب عمر

عمر بخيت كان نجم الامير الاول

محمد الرشيد وديتهوا وين

والسيد عنكبة يهرجل هرجلة

يلح الحاحا

وجوز اللوز برهان ومحسن بلا خطة

دفاع مكشوف وجمهور مكسوف

الثغرة كانت في عمر بخيت

لكن منو البقول

ابراهيم جعفر يهزم الامير

ده عنوان هرجلة أمس

يدو واحدة وصفق بيها

والجوز الغاني يثبت نظرية غارزيتو

شغل كعب

اداء جنائزي

فوز بالتيلة

نقاط خرجت بالضالين

حتى رمضان ضيع اهدافا سهلة

علي جعفر فطر الناس دي بشنو

كان المريخ مخيف أمس

ولابد من اشادة بفريق الأمير

كان يمكن ان يهزم المريخ لولا سوء الطالع

بالطريقة دي اقبلوا اعتذار بكري

ان شاء الله يتم العقوبة عنكبة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نجم مباراة الهلال ومريخ نيالا ..جقود يوضح اسباب التألق والخسارة !!!

ديربي سبورت : نيالا
تألق بشكل لافت في مباراة فريقه مريخ البحير أمس أمام الهلال العاصمي مما  أهله للفوز بجائزة أفضل لاعب في المباراة وكان لديربي سبورت وقفة قصيرة مع  اللاعب الشاب أسامة جقود تحدث فيها عن أسباب خسارتهم لنتيجة المباراة والتي  أرجعها لمشيئة الله موضحا أن مريخ البحير لعب مباراة كبيرة وسيطر على  شوطها الثاني ولولا أن الحظ ادار ظهره بالكامل لزملاءه لحققوا الفوز على  الهلال او التعادل معه على أقل تقدير وهذا المستوى يعني أن الفريق لم يتأثر  بتغيير المدرب لأن الكابتن بهاء الدين ظل موجودا معهم منذ فترة طويلة وهو  على تفاهم تام مع اللاعبين ، وعن تألقه أمس قال أن ذلك مرده إلى الجدية في  التدريبات ودعوات الوالدة وأهمية المباراة خاصة وأنها ضد فريق كبير وهو  متصدر الترتيب في الدوري الآن ووعد جقود بظهوره وزملاءه بمستوى افضل في  قادم المباريات
*

----------

